# The Lamentation of Lolth - Chapter I



## Majin (Jan 1, 2004)

OOC Thread
RG Thread

By whatever means and for whatever reasons, you have all found yourselves in the town of Dagger Falls. The capital of Daggerdale is quiet this evening. It is getting late, and business for the day has ended. Most thieves are just beginning to practice their trade for night. It would be best to seek an inn for the night, than brave the night out on the streets. Asking around of the few merchants who you find hurriedly packing up their wares around town suggest that The Fallen Dagger Inn may be just the place.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 1, 2004)

Calenthang has wandered the Dalelands for twenty-seven years carving a meager existence from the human civilization. He has both sold his skill with a sword as a mercenary and used his knowledge of nearby Cormanthor as a guide. He has stolen bread when times were hard and spent time in human prisons for it and bar skirmishes alike. He has been well off for the past month making a few copper working for the city guard, he is however bored of Daggerfalls and plans to leave in due time. Right now he means to celebrate his upcoming vacation by drinking himself blind in The Fallen Dagger. Usually not one for such vices, he feels he will miss this place and has seen fit to offer ceremony. He enters the familiar inn and finds a seat at an empty table near a warm hearth, he waves a waitress down, and orders a glass of summer wine.
_Good tidings to this place, I shall miss it..._


----------



## Majin (Jan 1, 2004)

The inn is moderately busy tonight. Multiple tables are full with laborers coming in from a hard days work and merchants counting their profits for the day. Sitting at a table by the door a scruffy, overweight Halfling appears to be grumbling to himself with his eyes closed and head resting on the table. The empty pitchers of ale covering the table seem to solve that mystery at a glance. A rather large, bulky man sits in the northwest corner of the room, looking up from his drink (which he has barely touched) every once in awhile to stare intently at the entrance to the south. A large greataxe is leaned against the wall next to him. Nathan, the innkeeper, a big man with shoulder-length, scraggly dark hair and a beard, stands behind the bar cleaning glasses. 

The waitress returns with a glass of wine for Calenthang. "That'll be two silver."


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 1, 2004)

Caelbryn strolls into the village as dusk is falling. He considers lurking on the streets for a time to raise some funds, but in the end he decides that he has enough gold for the time being, and is more interested in a chance to relax and put his feet up after a long day on the road. He quickly makes some enquiries and, on the unanimous reccomendation of the merchants he asks, makes his way to the Fallen Dagger. He then sits down and makes a quick survey of the waitresses before politely hailing the most attractive one.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 1, 2004)

Calenthang hands the waitress two silver.
"Good tidings to you too."


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 1, 2004)

Chastity D'Agnacia strides into the Fallen Dagger, having just arrived in town from the temple of Torm a day's hard ride outside of the city. She would be a plain-looking human, if a bit tall for a woman, but for the aura of purpose and strength about her. Her brown hair is tied back in a simple tail and her gear, including an impressive-looking composite longbow and a greatsword, is strapped on her back.

When she enters, she automatically _detects evil,_ in an almost subconscious manner--it barely breaks her stride. Finding none [hopefully!], she walks over to the bar and motions for a bartender or the proprietor of the establishment. She settles on a stool, carrying the weight of her belongings easily.

[OOC: I've never played a paladin before, so if that's not how their _detect evil_ ability works, let me know.]


----------



## Majin (Jan 1, 2004)

The same waitress that earlier served Calenthang comes up to Caelbryn. "What can I getcha'?" she says with a smile on her face. 

Sensing no evil, only the scrutinizing eyes of the man in the back corner, Chastity takes a seat at the bar. "What will ye be havin' tonight miss?"  Nathan asks as he walks over to her.

(OOC: Detect Evil can be used at will by a Paladin as the spell description in the PHB. You can gain more information by studying it for longer than one round if you detect any, etc.)


----------



## Velmont (Jan 1, 2004)

Sielwoodan was wandering in the city in search of supply to continu for the trip. He had spotted the Inn to pass the night there. He left Felgrim in the stables and enter the place. He looks around to spot an empty table, and start to walk to take a seat. On his way he crossed the barmaid and ask her. "A hot meal and some water please." and put his pack next to the seat before sitting and waiting for his food.


----------



## Majin (Jan 1, 2004)

While he is waiting for his meal, a stablehand enters the inn and approaches Sielwoodan. "I've brushed down and fed your mule sir. Stabling for the night will be five silver."


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 1, 2004)

Chastity smiles at the man. "I would like a room for the night, and"--she nods in Sielwoodan's direction--"as that gentleman says, a hot meal." She pauses for a moment and then adds, "Water as well."


----------



## Majin (Jan 1, 2004)

"Well, it'll be a gold for the night ma'am. That is unless ye want one of our, less than elegant rooms. If that be what ye want, it'll be five silver for the night."

A short while later a waitress brings the food and drink around. "5 silver and a copper." she charges the two of you.

"So what brings ye here ma'am? Can't say I've ever seen ye around the place 'afore." Nathan asks, making small talk while he casually wipes the bar with a rag.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 1, 2004)

Chastity appears to be considering what "less than elegant means." She fingers her purse thoughtfully, signet ring catching in the light. When the food comes, she says, "Thank you very much." She pulls out the coins requested and hands them to the waitress.

Before responding to Nathan's question, she takes a cautious bite of her food. "I just finished training at the temple of Torm down the road. The masters and I agreed that it was time I leave and experience the world for myself." She pauses to eat a bit more and then asks, "Are the rooms shared?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 1, 2004)

*Drogo Hornblower*

A darkly hansome halfling enters the inn.  He wears the rugged greens and browns indicative of life in the wild.  Somewhat tentatively with a wan smile on his face, he cautiously walks up to the bar.  He pulls up a stool next to Chasity.  "Hi" he says to Nathan and Chasity, "mind if I sit here?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 1, 2004)

Chastity smiles at him and shakes her head. "Have a seat. I'm Chastity." She sticks out her hand, barely missing knocking over her water.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 1, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Oh," he blushes as he shakes the lady's hand.  "I'm Drogo.  Nice weapons you have.  Beautiful.  Are you a traveler here?"


----------



## Velmont (Jan 1, 2004)

Sielwoodan nods back at Chastity. He open his purse and grabs a handfull of pieces. He takes a looks at them, and removes a gold pieces. He saw five silver and two coppers in his hand and give them to the stablehand. "Keep the money, and take good care of my mule. If he doesn't like somethjing, I will know about it for a whole week. And be sure you'll have an extra silver tommorow if he is happy."


----------



## Majin (Jan 2, 2004)

The stablehand nods, accepting Sielwoodan's payment with a quick bow before turning around and exiting the inn. The waitress collects her payment from him as well, and with a quick "Enjoy your meal sir", she is gone, off to wait on other patrons.

Answering Chastity's question Nathan responds, "My fine rooms are private Miss. The er.. less than elegant ones house two per room."  Turning to the Halfing Nathan greets him. "Well a fine evening to ye good sir Halfling. My name's Nathan, can I get ye anythin'?"

(OOC: Did Drogo stable his riding dog?  )


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 2, 2004)

Calenthang finishes his wine in a few swallows and notices the halfling passed out near a forest of empty mugs. He walks over to the the table the halfling is using as a pillow and taps him on the shoulder.
"Hey, friend, share a drink with me."


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 2, 2004)

Chastity's smile grows as she shakes hands with Drogo. "Well met, Drogo. I find the weapons suitable for their purpose. And yes, I am a traveller of sorts. What brings you here tonight, other than rumors of dastardly deeds outside in the night?" Her eyes gleam a bit at the mention of illegal activities possibly happening, and she fingers her eating utensil before digging in for another bite.

After a moment, she looks up and says to Nathan, "I will have a shared room, if you don't mind." She digs in her purse and pulls out a gold. "Keep it, and give some to the waitress." She nods to the one who served her.


----------



## Majin (Jan 2, 2004)

There is little response from the Halfling for a few moments, then he begins to stir. Lifting his head from the table actually makes an audible sound as the stickiness of spilt ale releases his face from it's grip. As he raises up to look at you, you notice his unshaven appearance for the first time. Stubble protrudes from his face, 3 days old at least. His eyes open slowly, revealing cracked red orbs. He blinks blearily a few times before his mind catches up to the mention of a shared drink. He perks up and responds, "You bet I will! My names Wizzop, whats yours?"

Nathan's eyes light up. "My how generous Ma'am. Thats quite the sacrifice, paying enough for a private room and all but not taking it! I will make sure to have your room cleaned and ready for ye."  he says, as if having the room cleaned before use is a great honor indeed.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 2, 2004)

Calenthang lets out a mirthful laugh and sits down across from Wizzop.
"I am Calenthang, or Copper in the common tongue. What will you have friend Wizzop?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 2, 2004)

Wizzop lifts one of the empty pitchers on the table. "More ale of course!"  he yells. His burst of energy seems to fade as he stares into space with a sort of tired, half-smile on his face. One of the waitresses brings another pitcher out to the table. "That'll be a silver." she says, looking between Wizzop and Calenthang expectantly. Wizzop seems to busy himself with pouring a mug of ale from the fresh pitcher.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 2, 2004)

*Meekis Mushroom-hunter, male svirfneblin (deep gnome) wizard*

*Meekis enters the city with little fanfare, his slight shuffling gate and concealing cloak doing their best to keep him beneath notice.  He has been traveling east for several months, driven from Silverymoon and the rest of his people by troublesome dreams... as well as his own desires to see what lay beyond the horizon.*

*Entering Dagger Falls, he gathers his information in his usual mode... lurking around and picking up what he can.  Hearing that the Fallen Dagger would be a safe place to stay (something of supreme importance), he heads off there, pausing every now and again to look around for trouble.*

*Timidly Meekis enters, eyes darting about.  He appears as a small, thin, hunched figure, a bit over three feet tall, dressed in drab colors and wearing a backpack and a suspciously clean and unscuffed crossbow.  A wide-brimed gray hat covers his head.*

*Spying the many heavily armed travelers, Meekis opts for the cautious course.  Waiting for a few minutes he moves along the wall a bit and just watches those who are armed.  After he's marked them, he'll go to the bar and wait until the bartender is free.*

In a soft voice, he says, "My pardons master barkeeper, but I was wondering the price of a room for one and for a bit of hot tea."  

*After speaking, he looks down quickly, and fishes something out of one of his pants pockets and seems to put it inside of his cloak.  Those at the bar might hear a very soft squeeking come briefly from inside his cloak.*


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 2, 2004)

Calenthang lets out another laugh and fills a mug himself. He hands the waitress a gold and waits for change, he then passes an extra silver her way.
"So what brings you to this place, Wizzop. I myself have come to celebrate a much needed vacation..."


----------



## Majin (Jan 2, 2004)

Nathan looks down at the cloaked figure and studies him for a moment before speaking. "Greetings there little one. Tea will be three copper. A private room will be a gold piece."  he says, as he picks up a brewing pot behind the bar.

Wizzop takes a long drink from his mug before wiping his face and answering Calenthang. "What brings me here? The ale of course!"  He takes another drink before continuing. "I live here in town you see." he says, slurring every word. "I'm the town's jeweler. I run the jeweler's shop here in town."  he finishes redundantly, before taking another gulp of his drink and reaching for the pitcher to refill it.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 2, 2004)

Chastity nods and smiles before bending to finish her meal.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 2, 2004)

Sielwoodan open again his prse to pay the barmaid, giving an extra two copper again. "Thanks, and it will be a single bed room for me." He smells his plate and take a piece of meat. "Nice meal, miss."  And after that, he fells silent for some time while he eats.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 2, 2004)

Calenthang considers this for a moment. Then, with a hint of concern in his voice, "I wouldn't have placed you a jeweler, friend. I hope all is well in your business...?" _What troubles have you seen little one?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 2, 2004)

*Meekis Mushroom-hunter, svirfneblin (deep gnome) wizard*

*Meekis nods at the barkeepers comments, and carefully places one gold and three copper on the bar.  Scrambling up on a stool, he carefully watches the woman with the sword and the man with the axe.  He sips his tea and occasionally seems to put something inside his cloak now and again to soft squeeks.*

*He listens for talk of magic, mushrooms, or adventure, not necessarily in order.  If anyone mentions mushrooms at all, Meekis will try to creep closer to listen better.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime had taken off of at almost a dead run when they had crested the hill and the view of the town of Dagger Falls came with in view.  He had heard the shouts of Ayden in the distance but the excitement of his first non-Saurian settlement, and a town at that, was simply too much for his young heart to resist any longer.

In his unhearable voice he screeches over and over, “A town! A town! A town!”

As he gets to the edge of town he drops his head to ground level, while uses his tail for balance, and looks at the wild mess of tracks in an attempt to figure out where most of them go.  As he tries to decide where to go his tummy growls reminding him how hungry he is.  Glance one more time at the tracks he looks up at one inn and reads the sign to himself, _Lots of feet at that inn…_

Without any hesitation he walks in the direction of the _The Fallen Dagger_ and walks through its doors and into its awe-inspiring presence.

Mosslime cuts a unique, and funny looking, entry as his leather armor is slightly off kilter much like one would expect of a novice guard, fresh and still in his first week on the job.  His head, his eyes large, moves quickly side to side and he tries to take in all the sites while his tail flops around in much of the same uncontrolled movement.  All in all it’s hard to take him seriously.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 2, 2004)

As people enter, Chastity pauses in her meal to glance at the door, _detects evil_, and nods to each if they notice her looking.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 2, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo smiles at Nathan. "Greetings. I'm looking for a room tonight. I do have an unusual request perhaps. I have a big dog who I'd like to stay with me. I assure you he is assiduously trained & completely housebroken."

Drogo smiles at Meekus, thinking him a rock gnome or halfling. "Perhaps you'd' care to share a room? I am looking to conserve my resources.  You like dogs, don't you.  My dog is very well behaved."

To Chastity: "As to what brings me here. I am a druid, and have been called on a quest. Perhaps you'd understand that. Although I don't really know what it is myself."


----------



## Majin (Jan 2, 2004)

Nathan considers Drogo's request for a moment. "Well since ye are a Druid, I'll take ye word for it master Halfling. But be warned, any messes your friend be makin', is your responsibility to clean up."

Chastity does not detect the presence of evil.

The people that notice Mosslime's entrance do stare uneasily for a few moments, before most of them go back to their business. The man in the corner's gaze falls on the Saurial and as most of the other patrons, stays transfixed on him for awhile. He looks to be judging the strange creature's intent on entering the establishment. He also seems ready to go for his axe at any moment, but he stays silent, watching.

Wizzop fails to answer Calenthang as his attention is diverted to Mosslime's entrance.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 2, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Thanks, Nathan.  You won't have any problems."  He then turns to stare at the Saurial.  He wrinkles his nose.  "What is that thing."

He also studies the noises in Meekus' robes.  Can he determine what sort of animal might make those sounds?  _(knowledge Nature +4?)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime after taking the scene finally realizes that he’s out ran his translator and as he turns to look out the door to look for him his tail swing wilding about nearly missing patrons and decorations alike.  Feeling stupid he turns back to the steering eyes of everyone only to realize that with the solid ground there is no way to write upon it with his stick.  

With that He’ll brings his hand to his mouth and tilt his head up, and then he will rub his stomach in a circler motion with his other hand in an attempt to make them realize he wants something to drink and eat.  From there he will nod or shake his head for the appropriate response to their attention.









*OOC:*


He wants water and something to eat without meat, but will settle for something close.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 3, 2004)

Chastity nods. "I do understand quests. Should you need a blade by your side, I am currently free." She smiles. "It would be a pleasure to have traveling companions."

As Mosslime enters, Chastity studies the creature for a moment, then goes back to her meal. As the room stays quiet and the newcomer does not come much closer into the room, she sits up and watches the interactions.


----------



## Majin (Jan 3, 2004)

Drogo realizes, quite easily, that the squeaking sounds emanating from Meekis' cloak can only be a bat.

Nathan stares at Mosslime dumbly for a few moments before retaining his composure. Trying his best to be polite since he's never met such a creature before, he holds his tongue and just tries to interpret what the creature before him is asking for. _I sure hope he wants something to eat other than me!_ he wonders to himself. Not sure what this particular being might like to eat, he goes to gather up a few different things, bread, various vegetables, some meat, and simply a pitcher of water with a mug, and gingerly places them on the bar in front of Mosslime. "Um.. that'll be five silver and a copper... that is, if you understand me, and the concept of currency,"  he says nervously.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 3, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Ah, well done, Nathan." mummers Drogo quietly.  Then to Meekus confidentially, "No worries about the bat, either, buddy.  My dog & I like bats.  I can probably russell up some nice bugs, too."

To Chasity:  "Oh, thanks so much.  I would love to have you along.  The only thing is...er... that I, uh, don't actually know what it is I'm supposed to be doing.  I think it may find me.  Meanwhile, perhaps I could accompany you.  My weapons are nothing compared to yours, but I'm pretty handy with a sling, I have a wonderful dog, and my druidic training enables me to do some other useful tricks."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime nods his head in understanding as he moves up to the bar and points at the various items that he wants and then claps his hands flatly together while placing them up to next to his head in the hopes of mimicking someone asleep.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 3, 2004)

*Meekis Mushroom-hunter, svirfneblin (deep gnome) wizard*

*Meekus looks over at Drogo and starts a bit.  He didn't expect such a friendly overture, but someone that cares for animals and bats is much less likely to be an unfriendly sort.*

"Ah... yes.  That would be fine, sharing a room.  I don't mind dogs, but I'm glad you like bats," he says a bit quietly, and opens his cloak a bit.  Softsqueek pokes her head out, look at Drogo, squeeks, and goes back in her pocket.  "She likes fresh bugs."

*Meekis regards the saurial with some fascination, and finally grins.  A person who understands the economy of words!  And here he thought he was the only one who was forced to talk when it was truly unnecessary.  Tentatively he gives a brief wave, still aware that the saurial is a bit big."


----------



## Majin (Jan 3, 2004)

Nathan studies Mosslime's newest gestures towards him, looking to the group gathered around the bar for help and back to Mosslime. "Sleep? ...Sleep! Yes, a room for the night? Five copper to share a room and a full gold for a private one sir... er.. ma'am?"  he asks uncertainly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Mosslime: Saurial/Male*

Mosslime, nods his head enthusiastically at the mention of sleep and puts two fingers in his palm hoping to show that he needs a shared room.  After the crowd figures that out he will hold up two fingers showing he needs a shared room for two. 

He seems flabbergasted on how to convey his sex in a publicly decent manner but finally points to the grinning short male thing and nods his head in an enthusiastic “yes.”  After that he will point to the human female with brown hair and gives his head an enthusiastic shake of “no.”

If everything is communicated correctly he will pull out the needed coins before finding a place to sit and eat.  









*OOC:*


His trying to pay for Ayden, and for the recorded he pointed at Meekus and Chastity.


----------



## Majin (Jan 3, 2004)

"Two?"  Nathan asks. "Two rooms? Two... people? Is there another one of ye around here? Oh, my, please forgive me, I uh, we here at The Fallen Dagger do not discriminate... as.. as long as no one causes any trouble, they are welcome here." he looks at the others seeking support. Then quickly looks back to the saurial. "A room for two will be a full gold then. Five silvers each."  

Watching Mosslime point to Chastity and Meekus, Nathan appears to catch on a bit more. "Ah, your a male then.. do ye, I mean to say, is the other... companion of yours a mate? A female then is it?"  Pending Mosslimes reaction and attempt to clarify, Nathan will accept the payment and wipe his forehead nervously as he moves to put the coins away, happy to have gotten, at least, introductions out of the way.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Mosslime: Saurial/Male*

Mosslime nods his head in agreement when the barkeep gets the room right only to turn to confusion and bewilderment at his apology but Mosslime does his best to answer his other question.  First he points at himself, and he points to the very shot humanoid at the bar, next he points at the short grinning male from before, each time he shakes his head with an definite “no”.  Lastly he points at the human female from before and gives an undeniable “yes.”

Mosslime waits to see of there are any other questions before looking for a place to sit.


----------



## Majin (Jan 3, 2004)

"I think we understand each other so far."  Nathan says with a bit of uncertainty in his voice, upon coming back from depositing the coins away. "Please, do sit, and enjoy your evening."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Mosslime: Saurial/Male*

Mosslime nods his head respectfully and after giving the inn a quick look over before heading for what he considers to be a low traffic area where he can sit down but not cause excessive issue with his tail being in the way.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 3, 2004)

*Chastity: female human paladin 1*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> To Chasity:  "Oh, thanks so much.  I would love to have you along.  The only thing is...er... that I, uh, don't actually know what it is I'm supposed to be doing.  I think it may find me.  Meanwhile, perhaps I could accompany you.  My weapons are nothing compared to yours, but I'm pretty handy with a sling, I have a wonderful dog, and my druidic training enables me to do some other useful tricks."



It is Chastity's turn for consternation. "Well, see, I don't have a plan either. I was hoping some quest would come to me as well." She blushes faintly. "After leaving the temple, I didn't really think about where I would go or what I would do."


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 3, 2004)

With a wink at the waitress, Caelbryn orders an ale and a meal. Shortly after ordering them, though, he realises that the group of travellers seems a much more interesting prospect than the waitress, and moves to join them. "Good evening, strangers. My name is Caelbryn - it has been some time since I have seen friendly faces, would you mind if I joined you?" Assuming he receives no negative answers, he then joins the group, positioning himself near Chastity and smiling warmly at her.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 3, 2004)

_A single gold coin..._  Andreas Darants looks forlornly into his near-empty money pouch, lightened further by paying for Yehudi's stabling for the night.  Pushing open the inn's door, he steps into the Fallen Dagger.

_Seems nice enough, for this class of establishment._  He thinks as he walks towards the bar.  _And a little more cosmopolitan than I would have expected this far north._  He gives a friendly nods to the Saurial as he passes its table.

"Good evening."  He smiles pleasantly at the barkeep.  "I'd like a meal and a room for the night, if you have any space left tonight.  Quite a crowd you've got in."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 3, 2004)

Calenthang hardly notices Mosslime's entrance; it is hard to compete with the gruesome drow-summoned demons in appearance. He finds Wizzop's attention to...it, to be more of an avoidance of the subject. Rather disconcerting.
"How does your business fair, Wizzop?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 3, 2004)

The waitress that took Caelbryn's order brings the meal and drink over to him. "Five silver and four copper sir." she says as she places the things in front of him.

Nathan turns towards Andreas, "Ah yes sir, Meals are 5 silver, and water will be a copper, or four for a mug of ale. Unless of course you had something fancier in mind." he chuckles, eyeing Andreas' dress. "Private rooms are a gold piece per night, or five silver to share one as well."

"My business?"  Wizzop replies, his eyes still transfixed on the Saurial across the room. "Oh yes, my business! Well it hasn't been booming as of late. Not a single gem to cut in my store, can you believe that? Oh wealthy merchants and town residents come and go to buy, but I'm running out of jewelry to sell them. No caravans have been by trading them either lately. It's all very tragic."  he takes another long drink from his mug, draining the whole thing. He then places the mug down and sighs. "If you come across any in your travels I'll glady purchase them off of you... but you said you were going on vacation or something? Are you not coming back?"  he asks as he reaches for the pitcher again.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 3, 2004)

"I wasn't aware of any broken trading ties, why have the caravans stopped?"  he asks, very perplexed indeed. "Let's just say it will be a long vacation..."
Calenthang empties the pitcher into his own mug and orders another.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 3, 2004)

"The standard fare will suit me fine."  Andreas places a gold and a copper coin on the table.  "A meal, a shared room, and some water, please."  His order placed, he makes his way back to the Saurial's table.

"May I sit?  A conversation to accompany my meal would be most welcome."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime looks up from his meal and points at one of the other chairs at his table in welcoming motion.  He then makes an opening and closing motion with the thumb and fingers from a single hand while shaking his head back in fourth in a “no”.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 3, 2004)

*Drogo halfling druid*

"Well, Chasity, it sounds like we have some things in common.  What say we team up until our quests emerge.  Maybe they'll turn out to be the same one!  That is, unless you have bigger, more powerful companions.  I'm actually pretty new at this."

"Nathan, I will have a little drink.  Ale, or whatever you recommend, not too expensive, please."

"Meekus, sounds good.  Now does anything know anything about that strange lizard-creature over there?  He can't seem to talk, yet he seems at home in human lands."


----------



## Majin (Jan 3, 2004)

"Oh well the caravans have not stopped coming or anything like that. They just don't have any gems for my shop when they come. There have just been shortages I suppose, or other buyers are offering more gold to entice shippers to turn to them instead. Wealthier jewelers in wealthier cities and the like." he shrugs, looking down into his cup.

"Four copper for the ale if it isn't to harsh on your purse strings, Drogo was it?"  answers Nathan.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 3, 2004)

"Sounds like you could use yourself a jewel thief," he says lightly, glad to steer the conversation from the rocks. "Maybe you could ask one of them..."  he adds, looking to the growing numbers around the bar, smiling at the disproportionate sword strapped to a human woman's back. _I'd hate to see her swing that in close quarters..._
"Know any good taverns on the Dragon Coast?"  his thoughts back to the imbibing halfling.


----------



## Majin (Jan 4, 2004)

The Halflings eyes go wide upon hearing the Wood Elf's suggestion of hiring a jewel thief. As if having been guilty of such a thing in the past, Wizzop laughs nervously. "Haha, no, no I could never do such a thing. I'm sure I'll get some gems eventually, before I'm run out of business. But the Dragon Coast you say?"  the Halfling continues, quickly changing the subject. "I'm not much of a traveller so no I'm afraid I don't know of any good taverns. I tend to stick right here to Nathan's."  he says beaming and raising his mug to Nathan from across the room. "But is that where you are planning to travel to? If you didn't sound so keen on never returning I would ask you to bring any gems you may happen upon during your travels back to me. I'd glady purchase them from you."  the Halfling croaks desperately.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 4, 2004)

"Clam down, no need to fret. I don't know where I'm going yet, I'm just rambling...figuratively, I...nevermind. I assure you, Wizzop, if I come across any valuble gems, I'll go to you first." He stares into space, at a loss for conversation. "Do you have a family, Wizzop?"  he asks after a pause of meditation.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2004)

Andreas takes a seat opposite Mosslime, looking briefly puzzled by the silence, before understanding sets in.

"Ah, you're mute.  No matter, you seem very capable of making yourself understood.  Is this silence found in all of your species, or is it peculiar to yourself?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 4, 2004)

Chastity smiles back at Caelbryn. "Well met." She turns back to Drogo. "I'd be glad for your company. As of yet, I have no companions . . . and you could be right, that Torm has put us together for a purpose. Perhaps our paths will continue for some time." She looks over at Meekus. "Are you two companions?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 4, 2004)

"No, can't say that I have."  replies Wizzop. "I usually spend most of my time in my shop with my gems, but the past few days I've spent most of my time here. At least Nathan doesn't mind, until my money runs out at least."  he sighs.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 4, 2004)

"Nathan? A friend?" he asks before realizing a slight unpleasantness in the bladder region. "If you'll excuse, Wizzop, I seem to have run out of room for ale..."  he gets up from his seat and wanders, looking for a restroom, and ending up outside. He comes back and speaks to the man behind the bar, remembering he needs a place to stay for the night. "Greetings, I need a room for the night."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 4, 2004)

*Meekis Mushroom-hunter, svirfneblin (deep gnome) wizard*

"Drogo, I don't know the lizard-man's kind, but I have seen some large lizards before.  Most are peaceful unless threatened, and he seems to be the same," Meekis says thoughtfully, regarding the saurial.

*Meekis is a bit startled at Chastity's question, and a bit overawed at attention from the woman with the big sword.*

"No ma'am," he says quickly, shaking his head, "I just came into town, and just met Drogo here."


----------



## Majin (Jan 4, 2004)

"Gold piece for a private room sir Elf, five silver to share one, just like everyone else."  Nathan chuckles.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 4, 2004)

Smiling at the joke he doesn't get he hands the man a gold coin. "Whatever is available."  He looks back to his drinking companion, still sipping forlornly, and it dawns upon him that maybe he should just sit here, as the halfling's company was becoming depressing. He takes a seat at the bar, the only interesting people to him now being the woman with the big sword or the man with the big axe. Call it a morbid curiosity. He orders another glass of wine and nurses it in deep contemplation.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2004)

Sielwoodan finish quietly his meal in his corner. Than he stands up and ask to the barmaid.

"Can you tell me which room I have. I'll go and put my backpack in it. And the meal was excellent."


----------



## Majin (Jan 4, 2004)

"Thank you for the compliment sir, but you really should ask Nathan about your room. He handles the lodging." Upon hearing this Nathan perks up and answers, "Your free to choose from whichever rooms are open that are in the category ye have paid for. There are no keys, but they bar from the inside."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2004)

"Well, in that case, I will wait, but I'll reserve my room. Here a gold piece for a single room."

Sielwoodan walks to the fire place and sit down and strats to stare at the fire.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 4, 2004)

*Chastity D'Agnacia, female human paladin 1*

Chastity is somewhat surprised at the reactions she's receiving from the others. She tries smiling at Meekus. "Oh. Are you on quest too?"

When Calenthang comes over, she nods and lifts her mug to him. "Well met. I'm Chastity." She then turns back to Meekus and Drogo unless Calenthang does something more.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 4, 2004)

Fearing to seem rude, he greets the woman with a bow (as much as the bar counter will permit) and excuses himself for a moment.
Calenthang notices another elfkin walk over to a seat near the fireplace, close to where he sat originally, and decides to go talk with him. He walks over and addresses him. "Hello, friend. Why not come and join me at the bar?" his melodious brassy voice more eloquent in his native Elven tongue.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 5, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Hello, friend. Why not come and join me at the bar?"




"I have nothing interesting to say. I am just a loner who have always prefered to talk to his Mule rather than a person. And most of the tavern talk I have heard lately have nothing that interest me, usually talking about the latest gossip. It is really not my kind of discussion. Thank you, but I'll decline."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 5, 2004)

"If my best friend was the son of a donkey I suppose I'd be a loner too,"  he says sadly.
He recites something his mentor once told him in Sylvan, mainly to himself, as he walks away, "Cold hearts make quiet friends."  He sighs as he sits back down at the bar. _Surely someone here has something pleasant to share_. He looks at the group in front of him, at the bar, nonplussed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 5, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime looks confused as he tries to figure out someway to explain a complex thought like that of saurial speak and out races…  Finally he makes the same sign for speaking again and points to himself and nods his head up and down in a “yes”.  Then he points to where his ear hole is, Saurials have internal ears, and then points to all the others in the inn while shaking his head in a “no”.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 5, 2004)

*Chastity D'Agnacia, female human paladin*

Chastity raises her eyebrows as Calenthang leaves and then returns. "Having trouble finding a place to sit?" she asks lightly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 5, 2004)

"It would seem as such," he says, a smile returning to his face, "I am Calenthang, miss Chastity, I apologize for not saying as much earlier."


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 5, 2004)

"Well met, I say again," she responds cheerily. "Are you on quest, as it seems at least two of us are?" A hint of her noble breeding shows through for a moment but is quickly lost. She seems not to notice her "lapses" into upper class manner when they occur.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 5, 2004)

Caelbryn eats in silence, though his manner is perfectly amiable. He then sits back to enjoy his ale, listening with interest to the various conversations going on around him.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 5, 2004)

"More like vacation, but life is a quest, as they say..." he admits, though not quite sure who "they" are.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 6, 2004)

*Andreas Darants, Human Sorcerer*



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Mosslime looks confused as he tries to figure out someway to explain a complex thought like that of saurial speak and out races…  Finally he makes the same sign for speaking again and points to himself and nods his head up and down in a “yes”.  Then he points to where his ear hole is, Saurials have internal ears, and then points to all the others in the inn while shaking his head in a “no”.



Again initially confused by the Saurial's gestures, Andreas attempts to figure out what was meant.

"You can speak, but no-one else can?  No-one else speaks your language?  No, no, that's not right.  You can speak but you can't hear?  No...  You can speak, but no-one else can hear you?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 6, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime shakes his head with each answer as frustration builds at not being able to convey himself in till the human says, “You can speak, but no-one else can hear you?"” which causes the Saurial to jump up and down while clapping his hands in excitement.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 6, 2004)

Silewoodan is staring at the fire. He seems to be lost in his mind, taking no attention to his environement, and then, he starts to sing in an old song:

_"Lûna i ngœlydh dœllir na Eglamar aran Thingol avabed i lam annûn ar si iuithanner i lam Thindrim.

Heithl channer, meigl lanner, i lû ghalant eniaur ar i lam annûn aba-leithant iuith mi ennor ar i lam en-gwaith thind ghalant ar prestant.

Si-lû im, Lothenon o ndôr im duin odog, teithon hen adh rîn e-laim andrann mhinui."_

And then he felt silent.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 6, 2004)

Chastity nods thoughtfully. "And you are on vacation from what?"

When Silewoodan begins singing, she glances over toward the fire and watches him for a moment, then turns back. "Friend of yours?" she asks Calenthang.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 6, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Chastity is somewhat surprised at the reactions she's receiving from the others. She tries smiling at Meekus. "Oh. Are you on quest too?"
> 
> When Calenthang comes over, she nods and lifts her mug to him. "Well met. I'm Chastity." She then turns back to Meekus and Drogo unless Calenthang does something more.



  "Something of a quest.  Searching for myself, or something like that.  Do you seek something?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 6, 2004)

"Life, as it were..." he replies to Chastity. He raises a eyebrow in the other elf's direction. "I'm afraid not."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 6, 2004)

"Meekus, um,.. and what brings you here?"  Drogo suspects Meekus is no rock gnome or halfling, but doens't know what, nor how to ask.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 7, 2004)

*Andreas Darants, Human Sorcerer*

"Ah, how fascinating!"  Andreas says, an expression of curiosity taking over his features.  "I do wonder...  Do you think that a spell might perhaps aid you in communication?  The simple comprehend languages invocation may not cover this eventuality, as that effects the caster's understanding as opposed to their physical ability to detect sounds.  Hmm, a puzzler, this one."  He pauses for a moment, smiling at his own words.

"My apologies, I became a little enthusiastic just then.  I'm something of a scholar of the arcane arts, so any new problem that might be solved by magic tends to draw my attention.  Tell me, don't you find it a little inconvenient that humans can't understand you?  It must make many day-to-day tasks far more complex."


----------



## Majin (Jan 7, 2004)

The big man in the corner gets up, easily hefting his battleaxe over one shoulder. You notice that upon standing up, he is much taller than you first thought. His hair is long, pulled back in a ponytail, and completely snow-white. He calmly makes his way over to the larger group congregating by the bar. He speaks in a quiet, but audible, voice, "My name is Trond Svenson. I am the sheriff of Orchard Meadows, a nearby farming community. I have come seeking a group capable enough to help my village. You all look to be the best candidates I have seen gather here this day. I have reserved a private meeting room in this inn here and would appreciate the chance to discuss the details to what I request of you. That is if any of you are interested?"  he asks, looking about the group expectantly.

(OCC: Prodding things along a bit. Still plenty of time for Verbatim to join, don't worry  )


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 7, 2004)

Calenthang looks up into the face of the towering man. _He certainly looks the part of a sheriff._ Never one to decline a good tale he offers the man a hand. "Greetings, Trond, I should like to hear all about it. It just so happens I'm looking for a cozy out-of-the-way place to spend some time vacationing."  _What troubles could a farming village possibly see?_


----------



## Majin (Jan 7, 2004)

"Well friend elf, I'm not sure how much relaxing you'd get to do in our little village at the present time," he says grimly, but does not add anything further.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 7, 2004)

_I'm not unaccustomed to farm work..._ "Where is your room, I shall wait there, friend Trond."
With that he waits for Trond to give directions and goes and waits for whoever else would join him.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 7, 2004)

*Drogo halfling druid*

"Ah, Mr. Svenson.  I, for one, would certainly be interested in hearing your story.  I can join you at once."

Then softly to Chasity, "this may be our quest, do you think?  If not, at least its a start.  Are you up for it?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 7, 2004)

*To Drogo, Meekis offers a quick explanation.*

"I used to be a citizen of Blingdenstone, a city of svirfneblin of the Underdark.  But the drow used demons to destroy our city two years ago.  I was one of the few to escape.  Most of us live near Silverymoon, but have more wanderlust than a thousand normal svirfneblin, so thus I wandered here," he says in simple words, his face showing a brief flash of pain the mention of his city.

*To Trond he raises his eyebrows in amazement that he thought one such as him could assist.  After what appears to be a brief conversation with the inside of his cloak, he nods to the big man.*

"I can perhaps help the stronger ones with such troubles, and I am an able scout and magician for hire," he says in his most authoritative voice yet.  Hopping off the stool he'll cautiously go with the big man, always with an eye on his weapon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 7, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime steers at Andreas really unsure how to answer his last question and finally he just shrugs.  

Which much curiosity he watches the big man wondering rather or not he is address him also and hoping that he is so he can become a great warrior.


----------



## Majin (Jan 7, 2004)

Trond raises his eyebrows at Meekus, impressed at his qualifications. He smiles and nods at Drogo and then turns to Calenthang. "The meeting will take place in one of Nathan's private dining areas," he says, pointing to a doorway in the northeast corner of the room. "Beyond there is a hallway which branches off into two rooms. They seat ten, so there should be no problems accomodating anyone who is interested." He turns back to the rest of the group, taking a mental head count, and waiting to see if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 7, 2004)

Caelbryn visibly pricks up his ears at the speech from the large man, and quickly finishes his ale before lazily climbing to his feet and making his way over to the speaker. He then bows with an extravagant flourish, before straightening and speaking: "Caelbryn..." (Here he pauses for a split second, almost imperceptibly, and there is perhaps a slight emphasis on the next syllable) "Dragonbane at your service - scout, explorer, duelist, acrobat, adventurer and bard. Neither money nor love will buy you a better hand, and I'm afraid I shall only be accepting the former. " With that, Caelbryn bows again and moves down the passage towards the meeting room Trond mentioned previously. 

OOC: Bluff check +6 for the introduction, if you want to use it.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 7, 2004)

*Chastity D'Agnacia, human paladin 1*

Chastity shrugs in response to Meekus's question. "I seek adventure. Nothing specific, but I have a feeling that something will make itself known to me." She nods to Drogo. "We seem to have the same agenda."

She smiles and shrugs at Calenthang's response.

She is not dismayed or awed at Trond's size, and considers his words thoughtfully. "Perhaps this is our quest," she murmurs in response to Drogo. "I shall accept." She listens to the responses of the others, then nods authoritatively. "I will join you in the dining room," she says to Trond. "I look forward to hearing your request." She stands, then nods to Drogo, Meekus, and Calenthang. "Shall we?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 8, 2004)

Trond looks to the few remaining people. He speaks in the general direction of the pair, Andreas and Mosslime, and Sielwoodan sitting by the fireplace. "Would any of you care to join us as well? Last call I'm afraid, as my business is very pressing."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 8, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime looks at the door and then back to the giant man, as he seems to be deep in thought while his tail extenuates this impression as it flicks back in forth.  He gives the door one last glances before flicking his tail one last time; his mind finally made up he joins the others with a slight bounce in his step.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

*Ayden Wyvernspur- Priest of Finder Wyvernspur*

Cursing as he limped into town, Ayden wondered when Beshaba had taken such an interest in him when there were so many other people in the world to choose from.

_~The daggers in this place's name must surely be the loose stones they have in the hills around here....Moss could have at least warned me that they were there...~_

Seeing an inn ahead of him, he felt his spirits instantly lift with the prospect of a soft bed, warm meal and music.

Pushing the doors open, Ayden looked around and spotted Moss following some strangers from a table to his right. Speaking to him quickly in Draconic, Ayden wanted to make sure he was okay.

"Moss, are you alright?"

OOC: Sorry it took so long all...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 8, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime turns his head when he hears the door open and displaces what everyone hopes qualifies as a smile as he moves over to the new member of the inn.  He nods his head up and down as he tries to pantomime what’s been going on but quickly he turns to the others hoping that one of them will explain.


----------



## Majin (Jan 8, 2004)

Trond watches the scene unfold in front of him with interest. Speaking directly to Aeyden, "A late arrival I see? I believe I can help your friend out there by explaining whats going on. My name is Trond Svenson. I have travelled here from a nearby farming community to request the help of any willing adventurers. It seems your lizard friend here is willing. Would you perhaps be as well?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2004)

*Andreas Darants, Human Sorcerer*

"Sounds an interesting enough venture.  Count me in."  Andreas nods to Sheriff Svenson.

He listens intently to the strange words coming from the newcomer speaking with the Saurial.

"Ah, you know him?"  He says to the man.  "Tell me, can you hear him speak... no, silly question, why would he be signing to you if you could hear him..."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

Trying to following Moss' frantic movements was like trying to track a halfling in a parade of elephants, but Ayden did the best that he could.

_~Something about food, sleep, and what else is it...~_

Speaking once more to him, Ayden asked something that he hoped would slow the excited saurial down somewhat.

"Moss, slow down...would it helped if I asked the others?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

*Ayden Wyvernspur - Priest of Finder Wyvernspur*



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> Trond watches the scene unfold in front of him with interest. Speaking directly to Aeyden, "A late arrival I see? I believe I can help your friend out there by explaining whats going on. My name is Trond Svenson. I have travelled here from a nearby farming community to request the help of any willing adventurers. It seems your lizard friend here is willing. Would you perhaps be as well?"




Turning to face the large man in front of him, Ayden smiles and extended his hand towards him.

"I am Ayden Wyvernspur, and my companion here is Mosslime. Forgive his excitement, as we have been away from others of my kind for many years now."

Pausing to think over the man's words, Ayden nods his head and glances back towards Mosslime.

"We would both be more than willing to listen to your request, but may I get a glass of water before you start? The road here has been long, and I fear that my body is not nearly as stoic as Moss' appears to be."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

*Following Trond's directions to the back room, Meekis looks inside cautiously.  Hopefully finding no enemies, he goes in, carefully inspects a chair, and then climbs onto it and waits.  He brings out a dried, leathery-looking strip of mushroom and chews on it thoughtfully while the others enter and sit down.*


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 8, 2004)

Calenthang sees Meekis enter and look around cautiously, as if a barghest was waiting for him in the shadows. "What do you fear, little friend?" he asks the little figure.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Sounds an interesting enough venture.  Count me in."  Andreas nods to Sheriff Svenson.
> 
> He listens intently to the strange words coming from the newcomer speaking with Saurial.
> 
> "Ah, you know him?"  He says to the man.  "Tell me, can you hear him speak... no, silly question, why would he be signing to you if you could hear him..."




Turning to face the man who spoke to him, Ayden hoped the Sheriff would not find him rude in answering the other's question.

"Do not think it silly at all sir, as while Moss can not answer as you and I do, he can understand our words just fine. Normally, I can understand his sign, but as this is his first time from the Lost Vale, he is understandably excited about the trip, and it makes following him a bit difficult."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Calenthang sees Meekis enter and look around cautiously, as if a barghest was waiting for him in the shadows. "What do you fear, little friend?" he asks the little figure.



  "Nothing so far, but you never know," he responds, reaching in his cloak for a moment to calm a brief soft squeeking.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2004)

*Andreas Darants, Human Sorcerer*

"I'd gathered he could understand, we've been having a quick chat.  Well, I've been talking and your friend has been very patiently listening."  Andreas smiles at the newcomer.

"Moss is his name, is it?  I was wondering how we'd manage introductions.  I'm Andreas Darants, wizard and general curious nuisance."  He shakes hands with both Moss and the newcomer.


----------



## Majin (Jan 8, 2004)

Trond takes Ayden's hand and shakes it, as well as gives the man a warm smile. The big man seems more gentle than one might think upon first glance. "Certainly, you may even have some food brought to you and eat in the private dining room if you'd like."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 8, 2004)

"Where do you come from, friend? I can't help but notice you seem...out of place?" he asks making small talk. Noticing the squeeks and making guesses.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "I'd gathered he could understand, we've been having a quick chat.  Well, I've been talking and your friend has been very patiently listening."  Andreas smiles at the newcomer.
> 
> "Moss is his name, is it?  I was wondering how we'd manage introductions.  I'm Andreas Darants, wizard and general curious nuisance."  He shakes hands with both Moss and the newcomer.




Smiling, and hoping Mosslime did not mind others calling him by a shortened name, Ayden shook the wizard's hand and introduced himself also.

"I am Ayden Wyvernspur, part priest and part ministrel in the service of Finder, and this is Moss, or Mosslime if you feel the need to be formal."

Looking towards the sheriff then back to Andreas, Ayden does not want to be rude to either man, but feels the sheriff's business is not to be treated lightly.

"I do not wish to be rude, but Sheriff Trond's request is not one I wish to hold up any longer than necessary. If you are not in a rush, perhaps he can help with your curious nature?"

Motioning to the barkeep, Ayden calls out as he follows the others into the back room. "A water and stew please, as well as anything that Moss might want."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 8, 2004)

At the last warning of Trond, Sielwoodan turn around, stopping starring at the fire.

"I am a guide, and an able hunter. I don't know what is your problem, but at the risk of being taken for a greedy man, my purse start to grow thin, so I may be willing to give an hand to you if it pay. Sadly, the forest give much, but you need some gold to survive in these lands of man."

He grabs his backpack and put it on his back and stand up.

"Sorry, I wasn't listening, where is that room you reserved?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 8, 2004)

Looking to see that there are no others interested in joining Trond motions for those remaining to follow him. He leads you through the doorway and into the private room with the others. The room is dominated by a large rectangular table with ten chairs. Four on each side and one each at the head and foot of the table, respectively.

Trond makes his way to the head of the table but does not sit down. He rests his axe against the side of the chair and stands, waiting for everyone to find their seats. "I have taken the liberty of treating you all to some drink. If you would like there is wine for all of you," he says motioning to several bottles of wine and glasses set up in the center of the table. A waitress comes in with Ayden's meal and water. "That will be five silver and a copper sir." 

Trond waits patiently for Ayden to pay for his meal and makes sure everyone is comfortable before continuing. 

"First of all I would like to thank all of you for taking the time to hear my plight. As I have told most of you, my name is Trond Svenson. I am the Sheriff of the nearby farming community, Orchard Meadows, 20 miles to the northwest. I've travelled here to Dagger Falls in hopes of hiring those who would help us in our current situation. I'm afraid our village is much too small to commonly house anyone who might fit that description other than myself and a few guards, but even combined we do not have the strength to sort things out. He pauses for a moment, seeming to be struggling with something before continuing, finally revealing his story.

"Our village borders a swamp, The Feverglades it is called by the locals and it's... denizens. It is currently being inhabited by lizardfolk, that go by the name of the Broken Axe clan. Now up until recently they have been quite peaceful, never giving the village any trouble at all, and even occasionally trading with some of the locals. This we all thought, was very strange behavior for lizardfolk to take, but since they were not hostile in any way towards us we simply accepted them."

Trond's face darkens slightly as he continues his tale, "But recently... things have changed. They've taken to harrassing the village and passer by. They seem angry about something. They've even planned raids on local farms! What I wish of you all, is to travel to Orchard Meadows. Meet with the Mayor and the town council. I am on this council I can arrange the meeting with Mayor Applebottom. He is most desperate to clear things up and would be very interested in making a deal with you. I can answer most questions you may have, but some I will reserve entirely for the mayor to answer. Will you help us?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

Taking the coins from his purse quickly, Ayden smiled and nodded his thanks to the waitress, slipping her an extra silver before she left.

_~It never hurts to help those who help you...~_

As she left, Ayden refocused his attention on the sheriff as he began to speak to them. When the sheriff opened the floor to them, Ayden spoke the first question that came to his mind.

"Sheriff, while you have told us that the lizardfolk have began acting hostile, I have to ask you this, has something changed in the town that would cause the lizard folk to begin acting hostile? What I mean is has anyone in the town done anything that the lizard folk would see as a threat?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 8, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes, this is the sort of mission I would be glad to undertake.  The different races can generally live together agreably, as long as open communication can be established."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

Calenthang said:
			
		

> "Where do you come from, friend? I can't help but notice you seem...out of place?" he asks making small talk. Noticing the squeeks and making guesses.



  *Looking sideways at the elf, Meekis answers quickly before Trond starts talking.*

"I am of the svirfneblin, the deep gnomes, driven from my home by the drow and demons they commanded," he answers briefly, his eyes darting about.  Quickly he shifts his attention to the Sheriff.

*After he lays out his dilemma, Meekis' mind whirls in activity.*

_It would be best to scout out and see and hear what makes them angry.  If we know their reasons we can undo the cause, but it will take time and caution..._ he thinks to himself, waiting to hear what the others put forth before he speaks his mind.


----------



## Majin (Jan 8, 2004)

Regarding Ayden, Trond shakes his head slightly and replies, "No Mr. Wyvernspur, to my knowledge nothing has changed and the town has done nothing to anger the lizardfolk. The Mayor occasionally meets with an ambassador sent from the swamp, but shortly before the attacks and harrassment began the ambassador stopped coming. When I inquired with Mayor Applebottom about this he didn't have a clue as to why they stopped coming. He said the last meeting was cordial as usual, nothing out of the ordinary at all."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Regarding Ayden, Trond shakes his head slightly and replies, "No Mr. Wyvernspur, to my knowledge nothing has changed and the town has done nothing to anger the lizardfolk. The Mayor occasionally meets with an ambassador sent from the swamp, but shortly before the attacks and harrassment began the ambassador stopped coming. When I inquired with Mayor Applebottom about this he didn't have a clue as to why they stopped coming. He said the last meeting was cordial as usual, nothing out of the ordinary at all."




Nodding his head at the Sheriff's words, Ayden had doubted that the community would openly try to cause trouble, especially if the town was as weak as the Sheriff made his town seem.

Looking over to Moss, Ayden switched quickly to Draconic as he spoke.

"If we are to go with them, you must be prepared to accept that some will only see you as another type of lizard man, regardless of how wrong they will be."

Turning back to face the Sheriff, after making sure Moss understood what he meant, Ayden's face was deep in thought.

"Sir, what aid I can provide for you I will give, but I cannot speak for the others. I only ask for room and board while I am there, so that I may pray for Finder's blessing and guidance."


----------



## Majin (Jan 8, 2004)

Trond raises his eyebrows, glancing at Ayden and Mosslime as Ayden speaks to the lizard-like creature. Deducing what they may be talking about Trond speaks up, "As for your friend Mosslime there, I'm not sure how the rest of the village will receive him. They will most likely be fearful and mistrusting. I see things a bit differently. He may have an easier time than most befriending them or getting information, the lizardfolk that is. Of this I cannot be sure, as he doesn't much look like one, but there is some similarity there. I would be careful though, as they may see him as an invading threat in their habitat instead."

"As for your room and board, you'll have to speak with Froobert, the owner of the inn. He's on the town council as well, so you'll be able to speak with him once you arrive at the municipal building. I'm sure it shouldn't be a problem though, since your helping us out and all."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

Nodding his head to the sheriff, Ayden quickly apologized for his possible social slip.

"I did not mean to appear rude sir, but you are correct in my being worried for Moss. I know that he can take care of himself, but some habits die hard."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 8, 2004)

Calenthang furrows his brow at the mention of drow, he merely nods to Meekis in reply.
After hearing what the sheriff has to say he remains optimistic about his vacation. _I've matched my sword against the lizardfolk before...well, kind of..._
"I pressume we will stay here tonight?" he looks to Trond.


----------



## Majin (Jan 8, 2004)

"Yes you all will stay here tonight and make the short trip to Orchard Meadows in the morning. As for myself, I'm afraid I will not be staying. I have some other business to attend to at the village as well as setting up a meeting with the Mayor and council for you. If I leave shortly I should be able to get to the Mayor first thing in the morning, so he and the rest of the council, myself included, will be available to meet with you upon your arrival. Are there any other questions before I take my leave of you until tommorrow?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

*Meekis shakes his head at Trond's request for questions, and waits until he leaves before standing up on his chair.*

"We plan?" he suggests.  "Some scouting, observing, watching from a distance might reveal much as why the lizardment behave like they do."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 8, 2004)

"Scouting is in my abilities, and I had once or twice had to guide people in swamps, so it is not an unfamiliar world. I am willing to help. If we have to fight, I must tell you that I don't know if I will fight on the front line. I am use to hunt with bow, but not really to fight in melee. And I would prefer we avoid any fight at all, it is not good for general health."


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 8, 2004)

"Without a better idea of the precise situation, I can do nothing except voice my concurrence. Thorough reconaissance is essential, and if we do not succeed in discovering the cause of the lizardfolk's discontent we can at least take the opportunity to dispose of a few on our way out. Altogether a satisfactory arrangement." Caelbryn then sits back and takes a sip of his wine, contemplating what interesting and valuable possessions may present themselves during the course of his 'scouting'. He then remembers that he will, in fact, be dealign with a tribe of lizardfolk in the middle of a swamp and makes a mental note to get some gold added on top of whatever the mayor wants to pay him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

"I am good at hiding, and places that I can't go Softsqueek can," Meekis says, taking out his bat familiar and holding her between his cupped hands.  She squeeks at everyone once politely then returns to the deep gnome's pocket.  "And I know somethings about magic as well."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

As the others began to voice their various skills, Ayden looked over to see if the sheriff was listening intently as well.

Sensing that now was as good as time as any to introduce himself to the others, Ayden took a quick drink of water and spoke.

"Hopefully, with a little effort and Tymora's good graces, we can get to the heart of the matter peacefully with the lizard men people. However, should conflict be unavoidable, Finder has granted me the ability to draw upon him for assistance, but I will admit, I am still a mere novice in his faith."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 9, 2004)

*Drogo halfling druid*

"Ah, I suppose there is some reward for a job well done.  We adventurers need to eat, too."

"I have some scouting ability as well.  At some point, though, we'll probably have to confront them & find out what they're angry about."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 9, 2004)

*Meekis goes a little pale at the idea of confronting the lizardmen directly, and chews on his lip on consernation.*

"If they're so aggressive, maybe it would be good to not directly bother them?" he suggests with a bit of a squeek in his voice.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 9, 2004)

Nodding his head at the small gnome's words, Ayden thought the little fellow might be on to something.

"Perhaps we can enter under the banner of parley, and see how long that holds up. If nothing else, it will allow us to see how fast they anger at our presence."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 9, 2004)

*Drogo halfling druid*

"This discussion is premature, in any case.  Tomorrow we will meet with the mayor and his counsel, and doubtlessly they'll be able to add something to our knowledge.  I tend to suspect rogue elements on one side or the other (or a third party) stiring up trouble.  We'll need to investigate whether anyone has something to gain by the conflict.  Meanwhile, lets hit the sack."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 9, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime nods his head in comprehension when he is told of the possible reaction from the villagers and the lizardfolk.  He listens to all as they speak but he has asks no questions do to his limited exposure to the world outside of the vale.


----------



## Majin (Jan 9, 2004)

Trond stays quiet this whole time, listening to the discussion around the table. Finally he speaks, "Well it looks as I may have found the right people for the job," he says, joyfully. "I'm sure tommorrow the mayor will fill you in on all the other little details. Now if there are no further questions, I think it best that I be on my way then."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 9, 2004)

*Andreas Darants, Human Sorcerer*

"I'm happy to help, of course, but are we going to be paid for our services?  I hate to be so appallingly mercenary about this, but I'm down to my last few silver."  Andreas chips in, looking slightly embarrassed at his question.

"As for my own skills, I'm a sorcerer of some ability.  Hopefully I've got a spell or two that could help in any situation we might find ourselves in."


----------



## Majin (Jan 9, 2004)

Trond smirks at the mention of payment. "It is the mayor's decision on what the reward will be. I wouldn't worry though, I'm sure it will be appropriate to the services rendered by all of you."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 9, 2004)

*Ayden Wyvernspur - Priest*



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> Trond smirks at the mention of payment. "It is the mayor's decision on what the reward will be. I wouldn't worry though, I'm sure it will be appropriate to the services rendered by all of you."




Groaning inwardly at the manner upon which one of his new companions requested compensation, Ayden hoped the sheriff did not think the mage was thinking with his purse only.

"Sheriff, please do not think we are seeking to make you vouch for the Mayor, but as you have pointed out, the gains we recieve will be based upon the returns we bring. I'm sure that your town will be willing to help as they can, even if the return is not measured in minted currency, especially since it is for them we will be making the journey."

Looking back to sorcerer, Ayden hoped he understood that he was trying to allow the sheriff to do his part, while making the needs of the others known as well.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 10, 2004)

Calenthang remains silent for most of the conversation, not having much concern for what's being discussed at the moment. He does however make it very apparant that he agrees with the halfling and feels it is time to rest. As the conversation dies down he starts to head out of the room.
"I think we should go to our rooms now. An early start would be best and I'd hate for any of us to be tired in the morning."
With that he leaves the private dining room and goes to his bedroom. He locks the door, sets his gear by his bed, and goes to bed.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2004)

*Andreas Darants, Human Sorcerer*

Andreas shifts uncomfortably under Ayden's gaze, already unhappy with his own need for money.  Once the sheriff has left, he speaks with the priest.

"I do hope you realise that I wouldn't have asked for gold unless my need was truly desperate.  I have less than a dozen coins to my name as of tonight, and I'm many, many miles from my home."  He runs his hand back through his hair, letting out a deep sigh.

"I fear I am not the most financially able man in the world.  But I am sure you don't wish to hear my troubles.  I will follow our companion's example, and take to my bed."  Andreas starts to finish off his mug of ale, chagrined by Ayden's disapproval.


----------



## Majin (Jan 10, 2004)

(OOC: Do feel free to assume that Trond left after bidding everyone farewell, unless there are more questions of course. If not go ahead and post your characters going to bed, etc. I'll move things along shortly after that.  )


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 10, 2004)

*Drogo halfling druid*

Drogo goes outside and whistles for Rex.  The dog had been waiting paitiently for him outside.  Dain gives him food and drink, and lets him empty his bladder before bringing him upstairs to his room.  "Meekus, this is my dog, Rex.  Rex, this is our new friend, Meekus."  Dain then dofts his armor and curls up in bed, with Rex close by on the floor.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 10, 2004)

*Nodding a bit at the dog, but keeping Softsqueek close, Meekis pets the dog warily before setting out his own bedroll and curling up to sleep with one eye open, as usual*


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 10, 2004)

*Ayden Wyvernspur - Priest*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Andreas shifts uncomfortably under Ayden's gaze, already unhappy with his own need for money.  Once the sheriff has left, he speaks with the priest.
> 
> "I do hope you realise that I wouldn't have asked for gold unless my need was truly desperate.  I have less than a dozen coins to my name as of tonight, and I'm many, many miles from my home."  He runs his hand back through his hair, letting out a deep sigh.
> 
> "I fear I am not the most financially able man in the world.  But I am sure you don't wish to hear my troubles.  I will follow our companion's example, and take to my bed."  Andreas starts to finish off his mug of ale, chagrined by Ayden's disapproval.




_~This was not what I meant to do...especially not with one who practices the Art.~_

"Andreas, please do not misunderstand my intent with my words to Sheriff Trond. I merely sought to take the pressure off of him for having to speak for the Mayor, as until we meet the man, we do not know the measure of his mettle."

Patting the nearly flat purse on his belt, Ayden's features once again broke into a smile.

"While my family name may be Wyvernspur, my purse no longer feels the comforting weight of my family behind it, and like you, I have fewer coins than I would like to admit. However, with a bit of luck and Finder's guidance, I'm sure we will be well taking care of in the end."

Hoping that his words will help improve the mage's mood, Ayden follows him out and approaches the barkeep, placing a simple box on the bar when he reached him.

"Sir, with your permission I would like to borrow the floor for awhile as I fear that while the road has made me weary, I will not be able to sleep without a bit of music first."

Opening the case, Ayden unwrapped the cloth bundle within and carefully placed the violin on the top of the bar.

"I give you my word that it is nothing more than an instrument, as well as a symbol of my faith, and if you are willing, I would be honored to play for you and your establishment."

_<if yes Perform check +7>_


----------



## Majin (Jan 10, 2004)

"Go right ahead sir! It's been quite awhile since we've had some music in the place," Nathan says with a smile. As Ayden performs, a few patrons take notice and flick a few coppers his way. (7 copper) It certainly wasn't your best performance in recent memory. Possibly the slight rough trip into town earlier contributed to this?

Afterwards Nathan says, "Aw don't worry about that lot Mr. Wyvernspur. They start getting quite unresponsive at about this time of night. I thought your piece was mighty fine."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

*Mosslime: Saurial/Male*

Mosslime settles upon the floor in one of the common rooms while he listens to the familiar music coming from the main room of the inn.  He finds himself fast asleep as he dreams of chasing butterflies and other heroic deeds.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 10, 2004)

As Ayden begins to play, Caelbryn turns to Chastity. "Hmmm... not the best I've heard, but certainly pleasant - and very welcome after so long on the road. Certainly it deserves a dance, wouldn't you agree?" Caelbryn bows, flourishes, and holds out his hand. "If I may have the honour, my lady?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2004)

*Andreas Darants, Human Sorcerer*

"Really?  Then we are in much the same boat, you and I.  Back in Halruaa, the Darants family are merchants of wealth and power, but it seems our trading network does not extend this far north."  Andreas relaxes as Ayden explains his own situation.

"Aye, it's probably better not to push our luck too far until we've met the man who'd be paying us.  Trust to luck, as you say, and I'm sure we won't go far wrong."  Andreas grins.  He takes a seat as Ayden plays, and applauds at the end of the piece.

"Very nice.  A pleasant air to end the evening."


----------



## Majin (Jan 10, 2004)

(OOC: Feel free to backpost any conversations you'd like to finish up.)

As everyone wakes up Nathan provides you with breakfast, which he explains has been paid for by Trond before he left last night. You all make final preparations and head out on your way.

After a few hours your journey is interrupted by a girl's scream and the smell of burning hay. Looking through the 4-foot high hedgerow, you can see 3 hulking, scaly humanoids standing over a young halfling couple about 30 feet away. A boy is badly beaten and a girl has a badly torn dress. One of the creatures has set fire to a large haystack and holds a smoldering torch. The humanoids wear leather loincloths and are armed with wickedly barbed longspears.

Initiative:

Calenthang: 22
Mosslime: 21
Caelbryn: 19
Sielwoodan: 18
Chastity: 18
Ayden: 15
Drogo: 9
Meekis: 6
Lizardfolk (3): 5
Andreas: 3


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 10, 2004)

Waking fairly early and finishing his complementary breakfast just as quick, Calenthang prepares for the long trek to Orchard Meadows. He fills his waterskin and (because he feels particularly dehydrated from last night's...vices) buys another skin and some trail rations at a general store.
Calenthang then waits in the Fallen Dagger until everyone is ready. He remains silent for the better part of the trip, as someone has driven a rail into his head.
After hearing the scream and taking in the situation, Calenthang draws his sword and prepares for battle. Not one for parley in these situations, he makes to match the lizardfolk in combat...

(OOC: if you guys don't want to fight them right away, just say.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 10, 2004)

*Meekis starts at the sight of the lizardmen, and crouches and hides himself in the hedgerow.  Concentrating on the hedgerow twenty feet ahead of him he focuses his magic to make the sound of a growling hungry wolf in hopes the lizardmen will flee.*









*OOC:*


  Hide check at +10 barring situational modifiers and casting _ghost sound_.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2004)

"Hey!  Stop that right now!"  Andreas yells at the scaled humanoid.  He mutters a few words, and a bolt of light streaks forwards towards the closest humanoid.

(Casting _magic missile_ on the closest lizardman.)


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 11, 2004)

*Drogo halfling druid*

"Ah,"  Drogo looks shocked, "diplomacy, schlplomacy..." he says, before beginning his incantions.

OOC: Casts _entangle_ on the lizardmen, or beyond them, carefull not to catch the party in the hedge.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 11, 2004)

<The prior night>

Pulling the violin away from him, Ayden felt better, but knew that his heart had not been in the performance. His mind was drifting between the notes of the music, and the unspoken worries he had for the upcoming journey.

Nodding his thanks to Andreas for his praise of the song, Ayden walked to the bar and began to rewrap the violin with the soft cloth inside of the case.

As the barkeep offered his praise as well, Ayden smiled in thanks and turned to face the mage.

"The trip and the Sheriff's words have distracted me I think. Hopefully, Finder was busy elsewhere and did not hear the disservice I did to his violin tonight. However, the hour grows late my friend, and I am sure that tomorrow will hold many challanges for us."

Heading to the common area where Mosslime was already sleeping, Ayden unrolled the sleeping mat the inn provided and settled in, falling asleep almost as soon as his head rested on the pillow.

<Morning>

Opening his eyes as the sun began its rise, Ayden knew that dawn was approaching and his time to pray to Finder was near. Smiling to himself, Ayden remembered the days when he would just be returning home from an evening out with his collegues. Pushing those thoughts away, Ayden opened his heart and mind to Finder, and as music began to fill his ears, he knew he was no longer alone.

_~Well, a funny thing happened to me and Moss last night...~_

<On the road>

As a female scream cut through the personal thoughts of all walking together, Ayden quickly began looking to see where the cry came from.

Spotting the two halflings, as well as their attackers, Ayden's first instinct was to get them away from there as quickly as possible. Grabbing the silver medallion of his faith, Ayden called upon Finder for aid and shouted his prayer for all to hear.

*"By Finder's will, you shall STOP!"*

_(OOC: Command Turn attempt)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 11, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

At the sound of the screams Mosslime looks for Ayden’s familiar face in the crowd of the nice people from the night before.  Upon finding him he turns in search of the screaming and finds the lizardfolk threatening the halflings.  Unaccustomed to the chaos of combat he wait for orders from Ayden and the others.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 11, 2004)

Caelbryn likes to consider himself open minded, but nonetheless he is fairly certain that hulking lizardfolk attacking halflings and burning their farms fall fairly soundly on one side of his world-view. He moves to the cover of the hedge and shoots whichever lizardman is closer to the halflings with his shortbow. 

_OOC: Going for a sneak attack. +3 to hit, 1d6 damage + another 1d6 if I get the sneak attack. Hide check +7._


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 11, 2004)

*Chastity D'Agnacia, human paladin 1*

[I don't want to backtrack too much, so this is the important part of what I missed

Chastity nods to Caelbryn and accepts his hand graciously. She dances quite well, obviously court-bred, and when the song is finished, she does a small curtsy, laughing a bit at the customs in such a strange place.

~Present time~

Chastity draws her greatsword smoothly and shouts, "By Torm's hand!" She will charge the nearest lizardfolk, and continue attacking until all are dead, or something else stays her. If she can't charge, she will move to engage. [without the charge: 30' movement, +4 attack, 2d6+5 damage, 19-20/x2; I don't know the charge rules well enough to give you the actual stats.]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 12, 2004)

Sielwoodan left the rooms after Ayden performance without giving any comments.

The day after, he was up pretty early. He was already packing his mule when the first one have wake up. Druing the march, he starts to walk naturally in the front of the group.

As the group spot the lizardmen, he take his bow and put an arrow at his string, but do not pull it yet. When he finally see Caelbryn shooting, he take a fast aim and shoot.

OOC: Sielwoodan will shoot at the same target as Caelbryn if he has hit and his target is still up. If not, he will shoot at the lizard the most far from the two flings, to be sure not to hit them.


----------



## Majin (Jan 12, 2004)

Calenthang moves to engage the closest lizardman. He swings, tearing the creature in front of him in half! (Crit - 17 damage) The remaining lizardfolk reel back in shock at the devastating carnage wrought before them. Both Caelbryn and Sielwoodan's arrows whiz by the lizardman standing near the halflings. Calling out to her god as she gets close enough to attack, Chastity brings down her greatsword with skill and force. Her blow slices deep into the closest lizardman, also killing it straight out. (10 damage) 

Ayden presents his holy symbol to the remaining lizardman, yelling for it to stop. The scaly humanoid, bolstered by rage (and a little stupidity) by the death of it's companions hisses at the cleric's symbol, paying it no mind. As a result of Drogo's spell, roots from the hedgerow spring out of the ground and rush towards the lizardman. They pass it and move on for a ways before bursting up from the ground, trying to entangle it. Shrugging the grasping vines off, the lizardman raises it's shortspear preparing to attack. 

The sound of a growling and snarling wolf as a result of Meekis' spell is heard throughout the area. Again, this does not seem to faze the bloodlusting lizardman as it stabs at Chastity with it's weapon. The blow glances off her armor though, not being able to break through. Andreas' _magic missle_ hits the creature, detonating in a small burst of light. (2 damage) All the while Mosslime looks on at the battle, looking to Ayden for guidance on what to do.

(OOC: Seonaid - I may be mistaken but I think your damage with the greatsword should be +4. With two handed weapons I believe you round down the 1 1/2 damage you do with them, and I can't seem to find another reason for the extra 1 damage to be there. Correct me if I'm wrong.  )


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 12, 2004)

OOC: If the remaining lizardman is still standing when Caelbryn next gets a chance to act, he will go for another sneak attack with his bow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 12, 2004)

*Seeing that his companions seem to have the remaining lizardman well in hand, Meekis remains in hiding, sending Softsqueek aloft to look for any other lizardmen in the area, as well as any other halflings.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime seeing the lizardfolk's attack upon Chastity moves across the open ground to engage in the melee.









*OOC:*


Moss will attack the lizardfolk with his claws.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 12, 2004)

As the sole lizardman snarled in his direction, Ayden cursed for his weakness in this time of crisis.

_~Forgive my weakness Uncle...I have never been in true combat before...~_

Watching Mosslime leap into the battle, Ayden hoped that he would fare as well the others had done so far. Calling out to Moss, as well as the others, Ayden shouts out a request.

"Try to take him alive Moss, we need all the information we can get."

_(OOC: Ayden will clutch his staff and keep an eye out to see if his meager combat skills are needed.)_


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 12, 2004)

*Double post*


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 12, 2004)

*triple post*

Sorry all


----------



## Majin (Jan 12, 2004)

Only being able to get in one claw swipe, needing the extra time to make it over to the lizardman and find an opening to step in, Mosslime makes it count with a vicious scratch that digs deep into the creature. (6 damage)

(OOC: Delayed action used, new round starts. Begin posting your next rounds actions.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 12, 2004)

[ooc  Meekis' action was to send Softsqueek up to check for other lizardmen and what have you.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 12, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Don't kill him, if you can help it!  Can anyone speak to him?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 12, 2004)

Spurred on by his success in slaying the first lizardman and the last's hardheaded determination, Calenthang continues the attack; hardly hearing the voice of Ayden or Drogo. The only thought in his head is to destroy the enemy, the adrenaline having taken full effect and blocking his senses.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 12, 2004)

If his companions manage to subdue or kill the remaining lizardman, Andreas stays on the road, watching their activity with interest.  If, on the other hand, the lizardman is still alive by the time he manages to react again, he will launch another magical bolt at the hostile reptile.


----------



## Majin (Jan 13, 2004)

Despite the cries of his companions to leave the lizardman alive, Calenthang raises his sword again and brings it down in a death blow to the humanoid. (9 damage) The lizardman spasms and drops his shortspear to the ground before letting out a pathetic screech as it too, falls limp to the ground.

(OOC: Figured I should just fast forward combat a bit. Initiative order and Calenthang's action was all that was needed to end the encounter.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 13, 2004)

Calenthang looks down at the felled lizardmen, not wholly uncaring. With the danger passed, he looks to make sure everyone is alright, including the violated halflings. He then kneels down and wipes his blade clean in the grass, avoiding the others' eye contact.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ayden Wyvernspur - Priest of Finder Wyvernspur*

Ayden watched in almost slow motion as the wood elf turned after cutting one of their foes in twain and delivered another killing blow to the last lizardman as well.

The silence that suddenly enveloped them all was finally broken by a sob from the female halfling that had originally gotten their attention.

_~Dark...Finder do not let what they have seen today haunt their dreams for the rest of their days...~_

Quickly rushing over to them, Ayden kneels in front of them and speaks as soothingly as he can.

"Be at peace my friends for Finder sends his blessings upon you in this hour of need. I am Ayden, and these are my companions sent to help you and your people, and if I may..."

Reaching out slowly, Ayden places his hands on the beaten boy gently and begins singing a soft soothing melody, calling upon Finder as he does.

_(OOC: Converting Comprehend Languages to CLW)_

As the soft silvery light fades from his hands, Ayden checks to see how the boy is now.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 13, 2004)

Sielwoodan put his bow on his shoulder and turn around to calm down the Mule, and be sure he doesn't become too nervous at the sight of a fight. Then he walks up the group near the halflings and tell

"Well, good start if we wanted a diplomatic solution... How are they, Ayden? Do you needs help? I know first aid."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 13, 2004)

*Meekis waits quietly for Softsqueek, as the priest seems to be taking good care of the injured littlefolk.  He wants to know if she's seen any more enemies, or anything else of interest before they move on.*


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 13, 2004)

Caelbryn walks over to the halflings, slinging his bow back over his shoulder. "Greetings. I hope not too much damage was done, and may I apologise on behalf of the group for our rather late timing. Better late than never, though, as they say, and I am glad to see you all look relatively unharmed. If there is anything I or my companions can do to help at this stage, I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say that you have only to ask." As Caelbryn delivers this little speech, he is slyly eying the fallen lizardmen to see if they were carrying anything of worth.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 13, 2004)

Double Post, sorry folkses.


----------



## Majin (Jan 13, 2004)

Softsqueak relays to Meekis that she did not see any lizardfolk or other threats in the immediate area. All is safe, for now...

Besides the longspears lying dropped at the lizardmen's side, Caelbryn notices an axe-shaped pendant around the neck of the largest lizardman. It is inlaid with mother of pearl and might sell for a modest sum.

The male halfling, upon being healed by Ayden (3 points) coughs a few times and begins opening his eyes. He starts for a moment, looking wildly around him for the lizardfolk who had nearly killed him. When he realizes that he is safe he visibly calms down and looks up at Ayden. "My name is Jakob Merrybrow. I thank you for saving my life."  Pointing to the girl next to him he introduces her, "This is Maisy Booginsfoot, my gi-, a friend of mine."  he stutters blushing a bit. "We were just uhm, rounding up goats, yeah that's right. We were rounding up goats when these lizardmen came and attacked us! They set fire to the haystack there and I was afraid they would toss us in!" Noticing Maisy's torn dress he blushes again, and stammers, "They tore her dress!"  Maisy blushes herself at this remark, looking guiltily down to the ground. "They were so rough with her, I was afraid for her safety! I tried fighting the beasts, but they were too much for me. Oh if you hadn't come along we would have been those foul creature's lunch, I just know it!"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2004)

Andreas casts a _prestidigitation_ on each of the halflings, cleaning their clothes for them.

"I'm Andreas Darants.  Pleased to meet you both."  He shakes hands with first Jakob, then Maisy.  "Do you want us to escort you back to your village?  After all, I'm sure they'd be glad to see their two goatherds back... hold on, I don't see any goats..."  He looks at the halflings with a raised eyebrow.

"Let me guess, the goats ran off when the lizardmen attacked, and you're sure they'll find their own way home before long?  Or do you want us to help you look for them?"  He suppresses a grin as he speaks, trying hard to look serious.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 13, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Ayden, can you make sure Jakob is alright?  I am also a healer, and need to talk to Ms. Booginsfoot.  "  Drogo takes Maisy by the hand, and leads her a little ways from the group.  He speaks softly in Halfling.  "Don't worry about a thing.  Ayden is a very competent healer.  But listen.  We've been hired by the mayor and the sherriff.  We're meeting the mayor later today.  Its very important we know all we can about the conflict with these lizardmen.  I promise I won't mention your name or in any other way identify you, but its very important that you tell us exactly what happened today, before these Lizardment attacked you."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 13, 2004)

As sielwoodan see the two halflings are in good hand, he start to walk around. He starts to look for tracks that would allow him to confirm there is no more than three of those in the area, if there is not unusual tracks around, and well, if there was goats around too


----------



## Majin (Jan 13, 2004)

Jakob smiles and nods a thanks to Andreas for cleaning up their clothes. Upon Andreas' mention of the goats Jakob's eyes widen. Maisy's blush turns an even deeper shade of red. "Oh! The goats, yes well, I believe you are right Mr. Darants, they may just come back on their own. They always seem to..."  he trails off, looking at Maisy from the corner of his eye. Quickly changing the subject, Jakob continues, "But we would very much appreciate an escort back to my farmhouse. It is not far. Just over the hill there. My father will be very grateful for rescuing me!"

Pulling Maisy aside, Jakob looks nervously at her as she walk away with Drogo. Reluctantly she tells Drogo what really happened. "Well, the truth is not too far from what Jakob has told you already. We were really attacked by the lizardmen. We did not provoke them, we were just in the way I guess.... In the haystack that is. We were, uh, having some fun, you know? It was Jakob that ripped my dress not the lizard creatures. But please, you mustn't let him know I told you! His father would not agree with our courting this young, please you mustn't!" she pleads desperately.

Sielwoodan can only spot the tracks of the three lizardfolk and the Halflings that are recent. No goat tracks at all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 13, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime, unsure of how the small humans would react to him, give them a wide berth as he goes to one of the fallen lizardfolk.  Poking it first to make sure it is indeed finished he comes up and breathes deeply of its sent.  After wards he lifts his head in the air sniffing the air for more of the lizardfolk.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 13, 2004)

*Meekis climbs out of his hiding place, bringing Softsqueek back to her pocket.  Walking over to Drogo he murmurs to the druid.*

"Softsqueek says there are no more enemies near, so we should perhaps return these two littlefolk home?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 13, 2004)

Calenthang sits cross-legged on the ground while the party interviews the two halfling...friends. His concern all but gone as he almost immediately guessed what led to the scene before them. _Young lust..._
He leans back and looks to the sky, trying to determine what the weather will bring.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 14, 2004)

As the halfling's eyes open, Ayden closes his eyes and offers up a quick prayer of thanks to Finder for allowing him to heal the wounds of the halfling.

As Jakob spoke his thanks, Ayden nodded and said nothing allowing him to finish telling them all what had happened. Smiling, even though the situation was grim moments before, Ayden nodded once more as Drogo escorted Maisy a few paces off to the side. Seeing Jakob's worried look, Ayden tried to offer his reassurances.

"Fear not Master Merrybrow for Drogo will bring her back safely, I promise."

Still smiling, Ayden sat down beside the halfling and offered it to him.

"A drink sir? As I know from my younger days what hard work looking after "goats" can be."

After giving him a few moments to collect his thoughts, Ayden asks the question that was on his mind.

"Sir, I do not mean to pry into your business, but as Finder and Tymora have placed us in a position to assist you, I hope you can do the same for us now. While we have heard a little of the situation between your village and the lizard folk, I am wondering if there is more you can tell us? However, if you would rather wait and discuss this at your farm, we can do that as well."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 14, 2004)

Andreas watches Mosslime with interest as the Saurial sniffs the air.  He taps Ayden on the shoulder, briefly cutting across his conversation with Jakob.

"What's he doing?"  He asks, pointing at Mossline, obviously puzzled by this seemingly strange behaviour.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ayden Wyvernspur - Priest of Finder*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Andreas watches Mosslime with interest as the Saurial sniffs the air.  He taps Ayden on the shoulder, briefly cutting across his conversation with Jakob.
> 
> "What's he doing?"  He asks, pointing at Mossline, obviously puzzled by this seemingly strange behaviour.




Glancing across to Moss, Ayden watched as the saurial turned his nose upwards and inhaled deeply.

"Well, Moss' people all have keener noses than what we possess, and part of their language is based on scents. It took me awhile to get used to that aspect of their culture, but once you have travelled with him as I have, I'm sure you will catch on to what I mean, but if I was a betting man, I would guess he is merely making sure these three don't have any other companions nearby."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 14, 2004)

*Drogo*

"OK, no worries Ms. Booginsfoot.  Our only concern is for the safety of your community.  Although perhaps I should take this moment to remind you of the dangers of premarital sex.  And young men aren't always as trustworthy as they might appear.  The apearance of these lizardmen may have actually been a blessing.  Consider yourself warned, and I'll let you consider the consequences of your actions.  In any case, honesty is the best policy and thanks for leveling with me.  Let's return to the others."

To the others:  "This attack seems unprovoked to me.  Ms. Boogsinfoot, Jakob, we are continuing to town.  Would you care to accompany us?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 14, 2004)

As Drogo returned with the still obviously shaken female halfling, Ayden pointed her out to Jakob.

"See my friend, safe and sound as promised."

As Drogo mentioned heading into town to Jakob, Ayden replied for him.

"Master Merrybrow has asked if we could escort him back to his farmhouse first Drogo. He says it is not far from here."

Glancing back to Jakob, Ayden wondered if he had overstepped himself by saying that.

"That is, unless you wish to go to town first and let Sheriff Trond know what has happened?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 14, 2004)

Mosslime can smell no one else in the area.

Jakob accepts the drink gratefully before replying, "I cannot tell you much more about the lizardfolk really. We are not too far from town, but far enough that I figured they would never come all the way out here to cause trouble. I would have never known there was a problem before today if I hadn't heard about it once while running in errand in town. Maybe my father can tell you more or point you in the right direction?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 14, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Mosslime can smell no one else in the area.
> 
> Jakob accepts the drink gratefully before replying, "I cannot tell you much more about the lizardfolk really. We are not too far from town, but far enough that I figured they would never come all the way out here to cause trouble. I would have never known there was a problem before today if I hadn't heard about it once while running in errand in town. Maybe my father can tell you more or point you in the right direction?"




Resealing the waterskin, Ayden stands up and offers his hand to Jakob afterwards to help him up as well.

"Well then, I think it would be in ours, and yours, best interest if we escorted you back to your farm safely then. We would not want a repeat of this to happen should you two decide to search those goats out once again. Also, as I am guessing this is all of your family's land, how would you like us to dispose of these bodies? Or is that something you would us discuss with your father also?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 14, 2004)

Jakob gingerly dusts himself off as he stands and steadies himself. "My father will contact the sheriff and get some of his men out here to cart them off, so no need to worry about that sir!" With that, if everyone is ready to head off, he will lead you to his home.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 14, 2004)

*Mosslime: Saurial/Male*

Mosslime detecting that there are no others walks over to Ayden and tugs on his robes.  Once he has his attention he will point to the lizardfolk and then shake his head “no”.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 14, 2004)

Following Moss' pointing and shaking, Ayden nods his thanks to him, and speaks out to the others.

"If I am not mistaken, Moss says for the moment, the area is clear of other lizardmen."

As Jakob prepares to take them to his farm, Ayden looks in the direction of the farm and then back to his companions.

"I think for the moment, we should get all the information we can before heading to speak to the mayor. It will be to our advantage to know all we can to better understand the problem they face."


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 14, 2004)

Caelbryn follows the others wordlessly. As he passes the largest lizardfolk, he spins his sword in the air absently and catches it. He deliberately fumbles and drops it, and as he bends to pick it up he swiftly tugs the pendant over the creature's head and pockets it. He then stands up grinning sheepishly. "Uhhh... I can do that normally, I swear. Look, see? Damn. Alright, this time..."


----------



## Majin (Jan 14, 2004)

You make your way over to the farmhouse. Once there, Jakob quickly relays his version of what happened to his father, who introduces himself as Jarryd Merrybrow. "Thank ya for savin' my boy here. Them lizardfolk have been a downright nuisance to everyone in the area I hear. I'm just glad ya took care of 'em. You all should talk to my brother Ernest. He's the local cleric over there in Orchard Meadows. He might be able to give you some idea of why these lizardfolk have been causing all this trouble."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 14, 2004)

Calenthang wakes from his musings and follows the rest, smiling at Caelbryn and weighing his own sword in his hand. He sheaths it and to Caelbryn: "Looks to be a holy symbol..."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2004)

"Glad to help.  We would have been poor example of men if we hadn't saved you son."  Andreas says.  "Where may we find you brother?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 15, 2004)

"Oh you can find him most times at the church in town of course." Jarryd replies with a polite smile.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2004)

*Meekis tags along, eyes alert for others that might seek to attack the party.*

"A priest?  Good, the priest will know," Meekis murmurs quietly to Jarryd before they leave.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2004)

Nodding his head, Ayden smiled at Jarryd's thanks.

"As Master Andreas has said, it was what we hope any would do for us if the roles were reversed."

At the mention of speaking to another priest, Ayden's eyes light up as he speaks once more.

"Master Jarryd, to whom does Brother Ernest walk with, and is there anything you can tell us that perhaps he can't?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 15, 2004)

"That would be Yondalla if you be meanin' who he prays to and all. As for myself shedding any more light on this situation, I'm afraid I can't. I keep to myself mostly. Being on the outskirts of town is what I prefer. Sorry I couldn't be of more help, but like I said, maybe Ernest can lead you in the right direction!"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2004)

Slightly disappointed that Jakob's father was not able to tell them anything at all, Ayden chalks it up to people minding their own business.

_~Hopefully Yondalla's chosen will be able to shed some light on things for us...~_

Excusing himself, Ayden exits the farmhouse and waits for the others to come out.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 15, 2004)

Having waited outside, Calenthang greets Ayden with a nod. "Where to?" he asks expectantly.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 15, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Calenthang wakes from his musings and follows the rest, smiling at Caelbryn and weighing his own sword in his hand. He sheaths it and to Caelbryn: "Looks to be a holy symbol..."




 Caelbryn glances up at Calenthang with a wink. "My sword? Nah, shouldn't think so. I certainly hope not, anyway. I try not to get involved in such issues... Hey! Look! I did it!"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2004)

*Ayden Wyvernspur - Priest of Finder*



			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Having waited outside, Calenthang greets Ayden with a nod. "Where to?" he asks expectantly.




Glancing back towards the way they came, Ayden pointed to where he thought the town was as he answered the warrior.

"Well, since Jakob's father has kept his focus purely on his farm until this moment, we have two options that I can think of now. We can either find Sheriff Trond and go see the Mayor with him next, or we can speak to Jakob's uncle Ernest, a priest of Yondalla before seeing the Mayor."

Scratching at the faint stubble as he weighed the options, Ayden truthfully did not which was the best course to take. While he hated going into the meeting still almost blind, he did not want to be rude to the Mayor by keeping him waiting unduly.

"I guess it all boils down to what the others think is more important. What are your thoughts on the matter?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

*Mosslime: Saurial/Male*

Mosslime rather unfamiliar with the concept of not making important people wait simply raises two fingers for the second option. (Priest)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2004)

"I agree with Mosslime, see the priest," Meekis says.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 15, 2004)

Calenthang merely smiles at Caelbryn. Later, when Ayden asks for his input, he considers the options and the opinions of the others. Not wanting to seem argumentative he offers an explanation for his opinion, which is the usual elven round-a-bout neither here nor there answer. "As Sheriff Trond and the others have no idea when we will reach the town, making them wait longer is not so bad. Then again, what could we learn from the priest that the Sheriff or Mayor do not already know? And maybe the priest is part of the Council..."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 15, 2004)

"Both option seems good, and we can look for them both. We have no reason to see one before the other, so I don't mind."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2004)

As Moss gave his thoughts on the matter, Ayden was glad to see his friend voicing his opinion.

_~Then again, he was never shy among his own kind...why should I think things would be different now?~_

As both Meekis and Calenthang voice their thoughts, Ayden sees the others have all gathered around also. Hoping they do not think he is trying to run the show, Ayden answers the fighter's thoughts with his own.

"While it is true that we may learn nothing more from the priest than from the mayor, I would still rather hear the priest's thoughts, and to see if Yondalla has graced him with any divine insight as well. So, if the truth be known, I would feel better speaking to him before we go upon the council, but I do not wish to speak for us all in that matter."

Looking to the others, Ayden waited to hear their thoughts also.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 16, 2004)

"Maybe it would be best to send envoy to the Council, to assure the Mayor and Sheriff Trond of our safe journey, while the others went to investigate? Surely not all of us should burden the House of Yondalla?"  Calenthang offers.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2004)

"There is merit to that suggestion. I would be willing to go speak to the priest while some go speak to the council."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 16, 2004)

Realizing it would be unjust to offer such advice without also offering to take on the role, Calenthang volunteers to go to the council. "In our credit, I can give an account of our dealings with the lizardfolk this day. Though I should not like to go alone, if it can be helped. I may be capable, but I am one against an unknown..."  he then waits to see if any will join him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

*Meekis turns to go after Ayden, waiting to see who else is coming, raising an inquiring eyebrow.*


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 16, 2004)

*Drogo*

"As much as I respect the clerics of Yondalla, I would prefer to go first to the mayor.  It is him who has hired us, or actually, is to hire us.  I think we should go there first.  Not to seem too mercenary about it, but if he's the one hiring us, we should see him first.  Perhaps based on what he says, we won't even want the job."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2004)

As Meekis approaches his side, Ayden looks over to Calenthang and nods his thanks to the elf.

"Thank you for offering to speak to the council on our behalf. Perhaps it will be easier to decide who will go with who once we find the church, or the town."


----------



## Majin (Jan 16, 2004)

The village of Orchard Meadows nestles in a picturesque valley between rolling hillsides that are a riot of white, pink, and yellow blossoms. Wildflowers carpet the floor beneath the fruit trees and skylarks sing sweetly in the azure sky. Many beehives dot the orchards, while pigs and goats trawl the ground for windfalls. Orchard workers stare at you, gawking at your strange dress, armor, and weapons. 

Not far from where you enter the village, you come first, across what must be the local temple. It is a low wooden building, with an apple bough above the door. Upon entering and inquiring for Ernest a young acolyte informs you that he is part of the town council and is with them presently at the municipal building across the street. This cream colored stone building dominates the town square. A badly painted coat-of-arms, over emphasizing an apple motif, hangs above the door. Two guards lounge sleepily on wicker chairs before a set of double doors.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2004)

Discovering that Ernest was part of the council, and with them at the moment came as a mixed blessing to Ayden.

While he had hoped to speak to the priest before speaking to the Mayor, it seemed now that either Tymora, or possibly Beshaba, had deemed that trip unneeded.

Approaching the guards, Ayden smiled warmly and spoke to them.

"Good morning sirs, I am Ayden Wyvernspur, and my companions and I have been asked by Sheriff Trond to come and speak to the council this morning. Perhaps they left word with you to allow us entrance?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 16, 2004)

One guard stands up and stifling a yawn replies, "Why yes, you and your party have been expected Mr. Wyvernspur, but I'm afraid I must ask you all to leave your weapons with us at the door. None are allowed inside."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 16, 2004)

"OK, it seems reasonnable to leave our weapons outside the building, but I won't leave Felmir here." talking about his mule. "I'll wait outside with Felmir and your weapons."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2004)

Looking at the simple staff in his hands, Ayden wonders how much threat he could possibly be, but knows that the swords and bows behind him would seem much more dangerous.

Choosing his words carefully, Ayden looks back to his companions and then refaces the guards.

"Sir, while I do not wish to go against your wishes, I think some in our party would feel much more at ease if they were allowed to carry their blades in with them. Could we not reach a comprimise?"

Setting his staff against the wall, as well as his crossbow, Ayden looks back to the guards.

"If those with blades agree to secure them with a peace-knot and leave their bows behind, would that not suffice?"

_(OOC: Diplomacy check, taking ten with the long speech if possible. While the others may not mind giving up their blades and bows, Ayden doesn't know that and doesn't want to ruffle feathers unduly.)_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

*Meekis quickly puts down his crossbow and arrows, but since his knife is in a sheath at the small of his back and hidden by his cloak, he doesn't mention it.  Besides, most people tend to bear eating knives, surely this won't be a problem.*

*Thusly disarmed, Meekis tips his hat at the guard and cautiously walks inside, eyes alert and darting about.  He quickly sees who is inside, where they sit, if anyone has any weapons, and where the exits are.*


----------



## Majin (Jan 16, 2004)

The guard hesitates for a moment, thinking on this request, when Trond appears at the doorway in front of Meekis. "It is alright Jeffrey, I'll allow them to peace-bond their weapons in order to enter." Turning to address the entire party he continues with a large smile, "I am glad you have made it safely here friends. I hope you did not run into much trouble on the road." He then ushers everyone into the council hall and if told about the lizard attack on the farmers earlier, he will promise to send some guards out to clean things up.

The Council Chamber is beautifully finished in polished oak wall paneling. At the head of a large wooden table is an abnormally large chair. The chair is occupied by a small fat halfling, whose chubby face is mirrored in an enormous oil portrait above him, which hangs alongside smaller portraits of previous mayors. The halfling has elaborate curly hair and wears rich purple robes. He has a jeweled short sword at his belt. Also present, seated on his right and scribbling furiously with a large quill, is a thin, bald, hatchet-faced man. Although his head is down, you can feel his eyes darting around. Trond is here as well of course, having taken a place standing against the wall. Also there is a well-fed halfling man, a male dwarf with a long, black beard, and a male human who has the yeasty scent you associate with brewing beer. 

The halfling introduces himself as Mayor Osborne Applebottom, and introduces the scribbling man as the town clerk, Cedric Thornton. He then clumsily jumps the 6 inches from his chair to the floor and walks over to the party. "Greetings, travelers. Trond has told me much about you. Welcome to our humble town. The Right Honorable Town Council of Orchard Meadows waits with baited breath to hear whether such mighty adventurers will deign to aid us in our hour of need. We need you to go into the Feverglades and _destroy_ the rogue lizardfolk that have brought naught but chaos and spilled blood to our peaceful hamlet. These scaly demons have been attacking the homesteads that border the swamp and we are but poor farmers. For this service, you will be richly rewarded 100 pieces of platinum, the entire profit from this year's crop. What say you?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 16, 2004)

Calenthang is amused at the prospect of tying his sword and other armaments, but does so without complaint. Taking in the scene of the Council and hearing the words of the Mayor, Calenthang outright laughs, especially at the word "destroy." "Whoa there, Mayor Applebottom,"  he says with great mirth, "I must say, this all seems very devious. We hardly know anything of the threat of lizardfolk to Orchard Meadows, even so, you wish us plainly annihilate them. For great reward, even."  _Motives of desparation? Good or Evil, though? I do not like this clerk, Thornton..._


----------



## Majin (Jan 16, 2004)

The mayor's mouth drops open, and he stares at Calenthang with wide eyes. He then composes himself quickly and turns to Trond. "Trond is this a joke?!"  he asks angrily. "Why have you brought me someone such as this?"  Trond looks shocked and speechless throughout this. Osborne then turns back to Calenthang. "If you will laugh at our plight you can leave, and we will seek others who will help us. These demons from the swamp would wish us nothing more but our utter destruction! They have shown this continuously with their viscious attacks on our village and people. To deal with them in any other way is hopeless, they're monsters! They are beyond reason, and I MUST do what is best for the people of Orchard Meadows, and that is the outright removal of this threat from my lands!" he fumes, pacing back and forth. Trond appears to be trying to figure out the best way to react to this outburst, but can only look back and forth between the mayor and the party, wrestling with his decision to bring them here.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

*Meekis is rather astounded by Calenthang's actions.  Politeness must be observed above all!  That was a lesson learned early and well.  Despite the mayor's grandiose bluffing, he must be scared.*

"Don't laugh elf, he had been through hard times.  Mayor, where have the lizardfolk been seen?  I can deal with them better if I observe them for a short while, then I can figure out a way to get rid of them for good," he says quickly, trying to find a way out of this situation.  Meekis is not about the throw away the promise of a hundred platinum for the sake of one elf's pride.


----------



## Majin (Jan 16, 2004)

Osborne turns sharply to regard Meekis. He throws a distrustful glance towards the Svirfneblin and then looks at Trond. "Have you not told them anything Trond? Did you just round up the first bunch of adventurers that happened to be collected in a nearby tavern?"  he scorns. The huge man remains quiet and just looks down at his feet at the tiny halflings abuse. Turning from him in disgust Osborne regards the party once more. "The threat has originated from The Feverglades of course. This is where the lizardfolk have took up residence. But I will speak nothing more of this to those who would not help us. Our time is better well spent finding those who will."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2004)

Seeing the infighting beginning between his companions, Ayden speaks up from beside Mosslime.

"Mayor, while I do apologize for Calenthang's seemingly harsh reaction, you must understand what you have asked us to do, without giving us the benefit of knowing what all has transpired between this town and the Broken Axe Clan. All we know so far is that people who you all considered peaceful are now attacking you.

Glancing over towards Meekis, Ayden was honestly shocked that he was seriously thinking of ways to kill a group of people he had never met.

_~Perhaps there is much to learn about those I travel with...~_

Turning back to face the Mayor and his council, Ayden looked over towards the other halfling which had to be Ernest.

"Father Ernest, what has Yondalla said to you about the wishes of the council? Does she endorse the Mayor's plan?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 16, 2004)

*Drogo*

"We are interested in helping this town, and we realize we are new here, while you have been involved with this issue from the beginning. To best end the raiding of these lizardfolk, we must observe and learn.  Can you tell us the history of the conflict?  Did you not live at peace with these lizardmen for a time?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 16, 2004)

"You know as much as we do in that respect. Relations just stopped with the lizardfolk, and attacks began shortly after. They gave no excuse for their actions."  Osborne replies, before Ernest speaks up. "Yondalla has been surprisingly quiet on this issue. All that I can deem from my prayers on the matter are that something indeed has upset the lizardfolk, but I have not been able to figure that out as of yet. I do have some theories though, that I will gladly discuss with you after the meeting at my temple."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2004)

_~Why would Yondalla be quiet if her children are in danger?~_

Forcing those thoughts away, Ayden nods slightly to the priest and refocuses his attention on the mayor.

"Was there no warning? Did neither side attempt to speak with the other? Surely, even if they did not, you as the town's voice would have tried at least once?"

Ayden hoped the mayor would open up to them and explain things better. While he understood that any leader would not want to appear weak in front of his council, he hoped the mayor's pride would not become a stumbling block for them all.


----------



## Majin (Jan 17, 2004)

"No warning at all."  the mayor says grimly, seeming to calm down slightly. "I attempted to find out what the problem was but those creatures would have none of it. Which leaves me with this current problem. As I said, they cannot be reasoned with. They must be destroyed."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2004)

"It seems we are in for a hunt. But I have learn one thing, sometimes, you finish a unt with prey you didn't expect. War is useless in itself, the lizard must have a motive to do this. It can be many thing. If we can find what it is, we may correct the problem at the source. The best way to end a fight, it is to kill your opponent, and not simply disarm him."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 17, 2004)

Glad to see the mayor calming down, Ayden was pleased to hear that the mayor had at least attempted a parlay with the lizardmen.

"It is a shame that they would not speak to you sir, but at least you did try."

Looking over to Moss, Ayden hoped that the mayor would not think ill of his friend due to the slight resemblance he shared with the town's sudden menace.

Reaching his decision, Ayden spoke to the council and the mayor.

"I will do all I can to help out this town sir, but please understand, my faith teaches that bloodshed should only be used as a last resort. Do not think of me as a sheep among the wolves, but I can not allow you to think I will go against the teachings of Finder if he shows me the path I walk is against his will."

That said, Ayden steps back slightly and allows the others to continue talking.

_~Soon there is much we must speak on Uncle, but until then, guide my steps with your will.~_


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 17, 2004)

Hardly thinking his behavior irrational, as his laughter meant no ill and besides, life is too short to take happiness meanly, Calenthang says to Meekis: "Elf? You say that as if it were a bad thing, little friend,"  his humor subsiding, but still present in his voice. He remains quiet and attentive, forgiving everyone for not seeing the absurdity in wanting to commit mass genocide. When the Mayor again uses the term destroy, Calenthang becomes solemn. Humor aside, there is no need to eliminate a group of peoples right out without knowing all there is to know. "I will not commit murder for any price, Mayor Applebottom," he says, a shadow passing over him. Hearing Ayden, he lightens a bit. Although not zealous in his faith, Calenthang believes wholly in only killing out of need.


----------



## Majin (Jan 17, 2004)

Osborne lets out a long, exasperated sigh, visibly at the end of his rope, defeated. "Do what you and your party must cleric. Just find a way to keep these lizardfolk out of my hair, so as to return my village to some semblance of what it once was. But I warn you, those demons will not simply lay down their weapons and invite you into their swamp for a nice chit chat. You may be forced to kill them after all." he states, with a slight smile on his face.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 18, 2004)

Surprised that the mayor spoke to him as if he was the leader of their gathering, Ayden's eyes betrayed that shock for all to see.

_~Have I really spoken so much that the others are silent because of me?~_

Looking back to the mayor, Ayden's voice is quiet and resigned.

"Aye."


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

"Well..." the mayor continues, and then seems to notice Mosslime for the first time. "What is this??"  he proclaims, reflexively putting his hand to hilt of his short sword. "Is this creature a member of your party cleric?? He looks almost like one of those foul lizardmen from the swamp. Is he related in some way to them? Can he be trusted?"  Osborne questions, wide-eyed.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 18, 2004)

Ayden's confusion and momentary self-doubt quickly burned away when the mayor finally noticed Mosslime.

"Mayor Applebottom this is Mosslime. He and his people are known as saurials, and I can honestly say that among all of the races I have met, they are the most trustworthy people I know."


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

Taking this all in, Mayor Applebottom stares at Mosslime with one eye all the while. "Yes well, hopefully you are right Mr. Wyvernspur. I would hate for him to question his loyalty when presented with choosing over you or his _own kind._" Those last words leave the mayor's lips with more than a little bitterness. 

"Well, as I was going to say, I believe everything is in order then. Since you have agreed to help us in our time of need, I can finally divulge the only remaining piece of information I have to give you. It may make things a little more difficult for you to learn, that the lizardmen are led by a very powerful, ancient water naga, that goes by the name of Naamani."  he states, pausing for effect, judging everyone's reactions to this new piece of news.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 18, 2004)

Drogo's eyes widen.  "So they have a leader.  Have you met this Naga?  Was it the leader before the conflict began?"

"Can you tell us how long ago the conflict began, sir?  Was there anything else going on around then?  Can you think of any reason the lizardmen started this thing.  Surely you have given that some though, & I'm curious if you have any theories."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime nods his head up and down vigorously in a “yes”.  He doesn’t bother to try and communicate more than that, as his forums of communication are to slow with so many “talkers” in the area.


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

Waiting patiently for Drogo to finish his line of questioning, Mayor Applebottom replies, "No I have never had the oppurtunity to meet this Naga, but she has indeed been their leader ever since they took up residence in the swamp. Some kind of conflict within their clan resulted in her gaining leadership, but I don't really know the details. She had always sent the chief of the clan to see me. His name was Ssyrin I believe. Why he continued to refer to himself as the chief was beyond me, when Naamani holds such tight reins on her leadership of the clan. He was simply a figurehead I suppose."  he shrugs.

"As for how long this has been going on, it's been at least a month or two. Nothing else of any particular interest was happening at the time the harrassment started. We as we always have done, were minding our own business, tending to our lands. If you want to know my theory on why they have suddenly decided to attack us, I can only relate it to the possibility of some kind of infighting. Possibly a bid for power, a mutiny perhaps? Maybe Naamani's ideals of living peacefully in this area are not shared by all that she commands?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 18, 2004)

"Maybe there is an outside influence. There are plenty of malignant races about these days; more than willing to spread their evil will." _Drow among others..._


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

Osborne eyes Calenthang a moment, still wary of the elve's actions earlier, "That is indeed a possibility as well."  he says stiffly. "I am sure you will all find out the truth in the end. Then return to me to receive your just rewards."  he adds with a smile.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2004)

Andreas stays silent as the meeting progresses, letting the more diplomatically minded Ayden handle the Mayor.  His curiosity is piqued at the mention of the leader of the lizardmen

"A water naga, you say?  Interesting...  They're not normally aggressive creatures."  He frowns as he thinks.  "Is there perhaps any reason why this naga might hold ill wishes towards the village?  Are there any industrial activities in the area that might pollute the swamp's water?  Where does this village lie in relation to the Feverglades?  I apologise if these questions seem obvious or simpleminded, but I am newly arrived in this region."


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

"They are not normally are they?" responds the mayor matter of factly, althought secretly not knowing this as a fact. "But as I said, originally Naamani was in favor of peace in this region between her clan and our village, I am not certain what changed her mind if it has indeed been changed. As I stated just moments ago, it may in fact be another party who does not agree with her hopes for peace and has formed a rebellion against her, and us for that matter as well."

At the mention of the possibility of industrial activities or pollution in the area the mayor's eyes turn to slits. "Industrial activities? Why? Have you seen any?"  he says quickly. He runs a hand through his curly hair before continuing. "There had better not be for anyone's sake. Without my express permission that would be quite unlawful!"


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 18, 2004)

Chastity likewise remains silent during the proceedings, letting the others take control of the conversation. Upon first entering the room, she _detects evil_, scanning the entire room. If she finds any, she will do nothing at the moment, but will inform Ayden as soon as the situation allows a moment of privacy. Otherwise, she stands motionless, cutting a fairly imposing figure in the hall, even with her sword peace-tied. If any look nervous under her gaze, she will stare at them implacably until they look away. As best she can, she takes note of the reactions of the various other people in the hall. [I'll change my damage; I rounded up in hopes that I was right. ]


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

OOC: Chastity does not detect the presence of any evil.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 18, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Thank you for your time, Mayor applebottom.  I believe we know enough to get started then.  Good day to you, Gentlemen."  Drogo bows.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2004)

When outside, Sielwoodan go to Felmir and calm him down, as he seems to have been stress to have lost the sight of his master. While he take care of him, he tell "Well, Ayden, it seems you'll be the leader of this expedition. Not necesserly a bad thing, at least, I am not interested in that position. Anyway, do you want to go now in the swamp and start to investigate there, or do you prefer to find a lead in here, maybe the villagers knows a bit more than the council. You know, poeple know always more than they think."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime places his hand upon Ayden’s shoulder rather or not he is giving congratulations or a condolence is up for interpretation.


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

As Ernest is exiting the council hall he says, "If you would like to talk more with me about my own theories please follow me to my temple."  With that he quickly moves across the street towards the small church. "If you need me for anything I will be at the Smithy. My secondary job here in the village is that of a blacksmith," Trond explains, before making his way west down the street.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2004)

I say we go and talk with Father Ernest.  He seemed to have some ideas he was less than keen to discuss in front of the council."  Andreas chips in.  "Although having a bit of a nose around the village might not be a bad idea as well."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 18, 2004)

Happy to be outside under the sky again, Calenthang stretches. "I know I sound as if I'm trying to avoid all of you, but I have a need to go do some exploring,"  he says in his usual tones. "I believe there is an inn here in town, I will meet them who will meet me there tonight,"  he bows and takes his leave, following after the direction of Sheriff Trond. He walks to the blacksmith's shop and enters, looking for the Sheriff.


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

Inside the smithie's Calenthang easily spots Trond in the back with a grown boy, about 15 or 16 by the looks of him. He appears to be inspecting the young man's work on a few swords that are laid out on a table. He looks up, noticing the elf enter and greets him, "Did you need something else sir? Where is the rest of your party?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 18, 2004)

He offers a hand to the Sheriff. "Please, Sheriff Trond, call me Calenthang. I'm just doing some exploring, I believe the remainder of my party has gone to see Father Ernest," he nods to the boy, an apprentice by the looks of him. "I have come to you to ask about any sights in Orchard Meadows. Any places I should look in to? You said there was an inn...?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

Trond quickly introduces the boy as Winthrop, and sends him back to work while he speaks with Calenthang. "Yes, the Apple Cart Inn, is just next door. Besides that theres the provisioner's store across the street in front of Market Square, and Herman the seed merchant around the next block. Although I doubt he'll have anything your party would need. His wares are more of use for the farmer's and gardener's. The only other place that I would recommend you visit before moving on to the swamp is Old Mother Grundy's place at the edge of town. Most in town don't care for her much though. Some say she's a witch. She's never bothered anybody though, so I can't rightfully chase her out of here. She claims to sell some manner of potion or unguent to protect from the mosquitoes that live in the swamp. If the stuff actually works, it may be of some use to you before you head out there."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 18, 2004)

Making a mental note of names and locations, Calenthang thanks the Sheriff for his time and excuses himself. He wonders around town, spotting out all of the places Trond mentioned. He goes to the provisions store and introduces himself to the shop keeper, telling of his party and their mission in Orchard Meadows. Not very interested in farmer's markets, he simply walks by Herman's shop, all smiles. He dares to venture out near Old Mother Grundy's and takes in the surroundings, hopefully discovering a reason why they call this town Orchard Meadows.

(OOC: What time of day is it?)


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

(OOC: Time of day is early afternoon)

Upon approaching Mother Grundy's shop Calenthang's senses register smells, both aromatic and acrid, pervading from the small, black-painted shop. Strange fibrous objects hang from the porch, and a raven eyes visitors suspiciously from a nearby tree as you approach. The door is ajar.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 18, 2004)

Running his finger through his hair and trying to make sense of everything that he has learned, Ayden looks over to Moss and envies the simple look of contentment the saurial has on his face at the moment.

Glancing about the town once, Ayden looks to the others and speaks with what he hopes is a convincing tone.

"I think it would be best if we followed Calenthang's example and spoke to the people of Orchard Meadows. Many people do see more than they realize in their life, and let us hope they have seen something that will assist us."

Looking to the temple and back, Ayden continues.

"I will go speak with Brother Ernest, and I think it is best if for the moment Moss comes with me. I would hate to have any _accidents_ happen to him while we are here.

Andreas, it might be best if you see if there is a town sage or elder here. Maybe someone who knows the history of the town better than most and would be willing to share it with a fellow intellectual.

Drogo, as crazy as this may sound, perhaps the animals have noticed something amiss and would tell one of their own. However, I would not wonder too far alone until we know what is what.

Everyone else, I have no more thoughts, but I am sure you all have thought of questions unasked, so I ask that you ask them now to the people in the town and shall we meet at the inn at sunset, if not before?"

Hoping that sounded okay with the others, Ayden turned and headed for the church, but stopped after a few steps and turned back around.

"However, if anyone else does want to come with me and Moss to the church, would be fine also."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 18, 2004)

Calenthang sees the raven and waves to it. "How has your day been, friend?"  he asks it in passing. He walks to the slightly open door and whistles a greeting, not wanting to enter unbidden.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 19, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Um, Druids can't actually just go talk to animals.  I think I'll go with y0u to the temple.  I would pay my respects to Yondella."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 19, 2004)

Feeling his face beginning to turn bright red, Ayden tries to hide his embarrassment as best he can.

"My apologizes Drogo, I had assumed that you might be able to speak with them via spell, but I would welcome your company in the temple."

Pausing to see if anyone else was coming, Ayden stood in the middle of the road looking at the others.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime gives Drogo an interested sidewise look at the mention of him being able to talk to animals but look quickly passes as he explains otherwise.  Mosslime starts slowly down the road know that Ayden can always catch up later.


----------



## Majin (Jan 19, 2004)

**Calenthang**

The door leads into a well-stocked shop. Crystals hang from the ceiling and numerous pots bubble noisily over a large fire. A wizened old crone with very few teeth greets you with a wide smile, although you wish that she hadn't.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 19, 2004)

Looking at all the shining things about, Calenthang quickly forgets the cavernous depths of the old woman's mouth. "Hello, madam,"  he says eyeing everything with wonder. It's not that he's never seen anything like it before, it's just that he finds it all very eldritchy, and therefore amusing. Holding back the urge to touch things, he addresses Old Mother Grundy, or who he thinks is Old Mother Grundy. "I am a member of a larger company of travelers, here to help rid Orchard Meadows of its plight. I was informed by the nice Sheriff in town that you may be of some aid to us..."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 19, 2004)

Figuring that if anyone else wants to follow him to the church they will, Ayden turns to catch up with Mosslime and speak to Brother Ernest.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 19, 2004)

--Forget that post--

Sielwoodan just follow Ayden silently.


----------



## Majin (Jan 19, 2004)

"Oh thats nice,"  the old woman rasps. "Trond's such a good boy. About the only one in this town that doesn't outwardly show disgust of me." She clears her throat, and coughs a few times before continuing, "But you mentioned your travelling with a large party did you? If you truly are here to help us with the lizardfolk threat than you will most definitely be heading into the swamp, and I may have a few things to aid you in that foray. That is if your interested."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 19, 2004)

Calenthang laughs inwardly when picturely Trond as a "good boy." "Of course I am interested, madam, my party would be grateful for any help you might give."


----------



## Majin (Jan 19, 2004)

"Well dear, I have all manner of salves and potions. If you have an upset stomach I have just what you need! Or maybe you need something to spice up your sex life, or cure impotence perhaps?"  she says with a wink. "But no no, you look like a strapping young lad, no trouble in that department I'm sure,"  she cackles. "But the swamp, yes the swamp. Many dangerous things await you in there. One such thing being the mosquitoes! Deadly little buggers I must say. A dose for an entire day's worth of protection is only 5 silver per person. I call it "Mother Grundy's Patented Malodorous Mosquito Murderer!" I uh, also have something to fight off the diseases you might find in the swamp as well, but it's sort of dangerous. Takes quite a tough individual to stomach it! But if you can, it'll last for a full day too!"

Ernest is waiting in the temple when Ayden and those with him enter. "Now what would you like to discuss Mr. Wyvernspur? I'm a veritable fountain of knowledge for what goes on in this town, so I should be able to tell you something that will be of use."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2004)

"Ah, that sounds like a fine idea.  Where should I meet back with you all?"  Andreas asks, glowing with pleasure from being termed 'an intellectual'.  Once given an answer, he makes his way toward the smithy, hoping to speak with Sheriff Trond.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 19, 2004)

Calenthang cocks an eyebrow at the mention of his sex life. _This day continues with comedy!_ "Here now, madam, what is this disease immunity actually fight against? And what makes it so tough to stomach...?"


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 19, 2004)

Taking his leave of the others, Caelbryn will head straight to the inn in the hopes that somebody will have useful information about the town's goings-on - at least, that is the reason he'll give if anybody asks him. On arriving, he will buy some drinks, make some friends, and make casual enquiries driving towards the lizardfolk (or anything else odd going on in town - you never know what might be connected). And if the opportunity presents itself, he'll also attempt to 'win' some money from the drunks through taking bets on which cup he put the coin under. He'll let them win just often enough so they don't get nasty, but infrequently enough so that he makes money out of it. 

OOC: 
 Gather Information + 4
 Sleight of Hand + 7


----------



## Majin (Jan 19, 2004)

"It won't make you immune," the crone explains, "It will just make you more resilient to any that you may come across. The mosquitoes tend to carry _swamp fever_, but if you just purchase the mosquito repellant you won't have to worry about that at all, but I cannot guarantee that you won't run into other ways to contract the disease in there. As for whats in it, never you mind. Us women like to keep some secrets to ourselves."

Upon entering, Caelbryn takes in his surrounding of the inn. It's fairly crowded and features a roaring fire in the hearth against one wall. Drinking seems very much the secondary activity here; the villagers come here to play games. One wall holds seven whale-bristle dartboards and "Nine-pins" is played in the alley between the pub and the smithy. Gamblers engaged in a game involving coins and a piece of wood huddle in one corner of the bar. On asking around for any information, one local farmer speaks with Caelbryn. "Times is hard," he says. "My crop yields are down 'cause of the lack of water. Must be another trick of them lizardfolk." While Caelbryn attempts to find some takers for his game one of the gamblers turns to him. "Wanna try your hand at Two-up instead buddy?" Looking over to the corner where it is being played Caelbryn notices loose coins lying strewn across the floor as patrons apparently throw in their bets.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 19, 2004)

"How much is it?" he asks, suddenly adamant.


----------



## Majin (Jan 19, 2004)

"7 silver per dose," Grundy says, with her sweetest smile. (Which isn't very sweet at all.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 19, 2004)

Taking account of his funds and doing the math real quick: "I need nine doses of the mosquito balm and two doses of the...other stuff,"  not knowing what to call it. He lays the coins out on the table, waits to collect his new things, and changes the subject; striking up a new conversation. "Is that your raven out there?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 19, 2004)

"I call it "Poison Poison" dear," she laughs as she collects everything for Calenthang. "Yes indeed it is, that is Quoth my familiar. He watches the road and warns me if any "trouble" might be coming."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 20, 2004)

"May I ask, what Art do you study?" he says, remembering Trond's fear of witches, very intrigued as to the point, as well.


----------



## Majin (Jan 20, 2004)

"Art, boy? I never studied, I've had a touch of it since I was born, but I haven't messed with it much in years. No I'm comfortable just tending my brews. Quoth is the only remnant of that part of my life."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

Sitting across from Ernest, Ayden feels no reason not to get right to the point with his fellow priest.

"You said in the council hall that Yondalla has been very quiet about these recent events. If something was going to hurt both her children and the others in this town, would she not wish to help you as much as she could? Especially since it seems you are the only voice of spiritual guidance in town."

Hating not being able to make more idle chat, Ayden hopes Ernest will forgive him for being so blunt with his words.


----------



## Majin (Jan 20, 2004)

"Well Yondalla hasn't been entirely quiet about the subject Brother Wvyernspur. I merely did not speak up in the council hall for a reason. Now it's not much to go on, but Gods do not do all the work of their faithful. I did not want to bring it up with others around. You see, the water level in the surrounding area has been dropping dramatically the past few months. This may be whats causing the lizardfolk to act out in this way. The mayor has been quite frustrated about this lately, which is why there was such urgency in his voice at the mention of any industrial activities going on around the place. His words are that he wants this situation resolved and whoever responsible get what they deserve."

Ernest's face tightens up and his fists ball up at his sides. "I suspect that witch Grundy has something to do with this. No one in town trusts her! If I didn't know better I'd say she's cursed this village for not wanting her here."

Edit: Who's Bernard indeed. Sorry about that.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 20, 2004)

Not wanting to press the matter (finding her demeanor to be much like that of a witch's all of a sudden), a subconscious fight-or-flight fear from childhood, when monsters and old ladies with broomsticks were scary, having taken effect. Not to mention her open confidence when using the word boy to describe him. He wishes to leave on a good note. Calenthang thanks her for her time and sets out for the Apple Cart Inn. When there he looks around for any of his companions, especially the halfling druid, as he has something that might interest him; not to mention them all. He sits down at an empty table and asks only for water. Tomorrow might need his good senses.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

Surprised that the Mayor had left out such an important detail as the dropping of the water level in the swamp, Ayden makes a mental note to mention that fact to the others tonight at the inn.

_~Perhaps we will be looking for more than the lizardmen when we venture into the swamp...~_

However, Ayden was not prepared for the venom in Ernest's words as he mentioned a witch Grundy.

"Ernest, what has this _witch_ done to earn your bitterness so?"

Hoping to find out the root of one problem at a time, Ayden hopes the others do not mind him switching topics for the moment.


----------



## Majin (Jan 20, 2004)

"I simply preach against the evils of witchcraft Brother Wyvernspur. I could very well do without her enticing people away from the church for guidance."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

"I take it some people in this town seek her council instead of coming to you? I can see where that could trouble a lesser man of the faith, but surely, you know that none of Yondalla's children would seek true guidance elsewhere."

Ayden hopes that his words will sooth Ernest's ire somewhat, and resumes the original topic.

"Ernest, you mentioned the water level has been dropping, but did not mention the source of your information. Have you personally ventured into the swamp looking around, or did you hire someone in town to examine it for you?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 20, 2004)

Seemingly brushing off Ayden's words of comfort Ernest focuses his mind on the problem at hand. "Yes, after the very first lizardmen attack I ventured to the swamp to see if I could parlay with them. To possibly find out the reason for their transgression. Before being chased away I did notice a significant drop in the level of the water. Suffice it to say, I have not been back since. No one in town has. It is too dangerous with the lizardfolk always watchful of their borders."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

Nodding his head, Ayden switched gears slightly once more.

"Before the agression, did you speak to the Broken Axe chieftain any, or has Mayor Applebottom always been the sole voice of the council when it comes to these matters?"

Pausing for just a brief moment, Ayden throws another question in quickly for Ernest.

"Also, has there ever been any troubles with the lizardmen in the town's past before? Did any of the prior councils or clergymen record anything of this nature?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 20, 2004)

"The mayor was the only one the lizardfolk would deal with," answers Ernest. Ayden can barely finishes his next question before Ernest quickly answers, "The lizardfolk have only been around this area for a few years. Naamani made a fast effort to make peace with us and set up occasional trading and all that."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

More confused than ever, Ayden can not grasp why a people who sought to make peace so quickly would just as quick seek war upon their neighbors.

_~Perhaps it has all been a ruse? Perhaps the lower water level has them concerned? Perhaps there is much more to this than I can see...you never make it easy Uncle...never easy at all...~_

Looking back to the others, Ayden wonders if they also have questions they wish to ask, but are waiting for him to finish speaking first. In case they did, Ayden asked his only remaining question.

"Ernest, I want to say thank you for speaking with me today, but I have one more question to ask before I let my companions pay their respect to your church and you.

You said you ventured to the lizardmen camp and attempted to speak with them. Could you draw us a map to their camp? It would shorten our time to them, and hopefully lessen any chance of going somewhere where the gods may not grant us safe passage through."


----------



## Majin (Jan 20, 2004)

"A map? I'm sorry Brother Wyvernspur, but I only made it a short ways into the swamp before I was chased out. Never made it to their camp. All I can tell you is they were certainly adamant on guarding the perimeter of the place. Something around there must have them pretty shaken up. I would check around there before fully entering the swamp."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

Nodding his thanks to his fellow priest, Ayden stands and extended his hand to Ernest.

"Thank you very much for everything Brother Ernest, you have no idea how much of a help you have truly been. "

Stepping outside into the sunlight, Ayden looks around town for Sheriff Trond's smithy.

_~So many pieces of this puzzle seem to focus on one element. I only hope I am not wrong...~_

After walking around some to find it, Ayden enters the shop and looks for the burly constable.


----------



## Majin (Jan 20, 2004)

"Ah, Mr. Wyvernspur, how fares your search for an answer to the lizardfolk problem?" Trond asks, as he sits against the back wall polishing some newly made weapons.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 20, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime walks around and stares at all the different weapons with much interest.  In fact it was quite easy for anyone to tell that he was much more entertained in this store than Ernest who he found to be rather boring.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

"Well, Brother Ernest was able to fill me in on several things that he felt was important, and the biggest thing he mentioned to me was a steady decrease in the water level of the swamp. While I do not have the druidical skills of Drogo, I do not think that something like that would bode well for a race who needs the swamplands to survive.

Last night, when we spoke, I asked you if there had been any strange activities in town lately, and you told me that there had not been any you could recall. Now I would ask you a slightly different question.

Have there been any strangers coming in and out of town lately? People who just come in for a day, or an afternoon then leave out as quickly as they came in? Brother Ernest said the swamp has been falling for months now, so please think back as far as you can."


----------



## Majin (Jan 20, 2004)

Trond sits back and thinks for a moment before answering. "There are a few I've noticed in passing. A female, I see entering the village every so often. I know she does not live here by her face, but she keeps herself relatively well covered so thats all I've been able to see of her. Also a Gnome, and a set of halflings, twins actually, I've noticed about town as well, but have not seen them in awhile now. The woman still appears from time to time though. I have no idea who they could be. I don't make it a point to nosy into people's business unless their causing trouble."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

_~A female who keeps coming into town with her face covered? Could she be scarred? Or does she wish to remain unseen? Puzzles within puzzles...~_

"This female Sheriff, who does she see in town? Or does she simply buy supplies and then leave? Also, the twins and the gnome, perchance you can remember who they visited as well?"

Praying the sheriff's remarkably keen memory holds up, Ayden leans back some to allow Trond some space.


----------



## Majin (Jan 20, 2004)

"Unfortunately I do not know where either of them visited. I saw them from outside my shop here on occasion coming and going from many directions. Again not wanting to be nosy about their business I never followed them to find out their destination. I'm sorry I could not be of more help."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

"On the contrary Sheriff, you have been very helpful."

Smiling, Ayden looks over to see Moss examining the weapons in the shop with a wonderous eye.

"Sheriff, I'd like to thank you again for your patience with my questions. I pray that Finder's blessing will watch over you as you resume your crafting."

With that, Ayden waits until Moss has finished examining the blades and leaves the shop.

"Well Moss, two things are possible right now. Either we have alot of coincidences that mean nothing, or we could possibly see more than we know, and I merely am not wise enough to put it all together. However, there is one thing I know, if the water level is falling in the swamp, we need to find out why."

Looking around the town once more, Ayden will pick a random direction and look for the inn with the intention of collecting his thoughts over a meal with Moss.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 20, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Upon entering, Caelbryn takes in his surrounding of the inn. It's fairly crowded and features a roaring fire in the hearth against one wall. Drinking seems very much the secondary activity here; the villagers come here to play games. One wall holds seven whale-bristle dartboards and "Nine-pins" is played in the alley between the pub and the smithy. Gamblers engaged in a game involving coins and a piece of wood huddle in one corner of the bar. On asking around for any information, one local farmer speaks with Caelbryn. "Times is hard," he says. "My crop yields are down 'cause of the lack of water. Must be another trick of them lizardfolk." While Caelbryn attempts to find some takers for his game one of the gamblers turns to him. "Wanna try your hand at Two-up instead buddy?" Looking over to the corner where it is being played Caelbryn notices loose coins lying strewn across the floor as patrons apparently throw in their bets.





 Considering his information-gathering activities to have been satisfactorily successful, Caelbryn reverts to type. "And why not? I'll warrant no man here'll want to take a bet with me by the time an hour's up." He glances at the change on the floor to surmise what the average bet has been and promptly throws down five times more than it (assuming that the games have been relatively low-stake up to this point - games in country inns generally are).


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 20, 2004)

*Drogo*

_OOC:  Whew, I wanted a fast game, but this one REALLY flies
Hopefully I can skip back to the temple for a bit..._

"Master Ernest.  A dropping water level is powerful work indeed.  Do you have any ideas on this?  Has rainfall been short?  Do you know how the swamp is fed?  Is there a river we could trace back?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 20, 2004)

Looking about the floor Caelbryn notices that for each round of the game people tend to throw out 2 copper on average. The player that asked Caelbryn if he would like to play explains the rules. "We take this flat piece of wood here, and lay 2 coins on it. Then take bets on the head and tails combination that shows up. Winners split the pot evenly."

Thinking on the druid's question a bit, Ernest turns towards Drogo and replies, "There has been no change in rainfall over the last few months. There is a reservoir that connects to it that runs close to town. It is where our farmers get the water for their crops. But if the the swamp is being drained, they will have to find some other way of finding water, possibly even having to pay for it!"

(OOC: Yes, fast game indeed. I don't joke around.  Do you think you can keep up or should I slow it down? It might possibly go a tad slower if some others picked up their posting frequency. That way characters would tend to dwell in areas a bit longer then they are to give room for others that are having trouble posting to get their say in. I would still like it if everyone tried to post at least 5 times a week as I originally stated. Some are posting more than that which is great, but others seem to be having trouble getting in that many posts. On that note, Isida are you still around? When you never responded to Calenthang's prompt I started wondering if you were still interested in continuing. But I'll leave it up to what everyone else thinks we should do as a whole for posting frequency, I'd like some input on that. I'm not sure whether the current lack from some and not from others is a roleplaying issue or not, but if it continues when we encounter combat again, that could be very troublesome to wait so long to get a round over with. We shall see I guess.)


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 20, 2004)

OOC: Am I right in thinking that this game has no rules about minimum bet in relation to the bets before yours? So it's pointless to bet more than the average? I'll assume that's correct.

 Seeing the nature of the game, Caelbryn decides to keep the wagers small for now and get someone to play his game later... 

 He'll put 2 copper in every round for the next five. (I figure it'll be quicker if I assume a few games in advance.)

 "Watch and learn. Luck is one of my many skills!"



OOC: A shiny new cookie to anyone who can spot the anime reference...


----------



## Majin (Jan 20, 2004)

Luckily Caelbryn manages to win 3 of the 5 games. Splitting the pot with the others who won he manages to make 15 silver.

OOC: Subbed or Dubbed Anime?  We all know how they love to change stuff.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 20, 2004)

*Drogo*

"I see.  So if there has been no change in the rate of inflow from the reservoir, then the other possibility is that it is draining somewhere.  Perhaps we could circumnavigate the swamp & find it.  But that would probably take awhile, & if it were that obvious, then the lizardmen wouldn't be blaming the town.  We will probably have to enter the swamp and look around.  Thank you for your insight, Ernest.  We'll keep you posted."

Drogo will follow the Ayden and Mosslime out.  "As we thought, there is some other force at work.  Are either of you at all familiar with water nagas?  I know nothing about them."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

Looking to Drogo, Ayden paused and thought for a moment, while he had studied various kinds of undead and their ilk, he could not recall ever hearing of such a creature.

"I am sorry Drogo, but I have never heard of such a creature until now. However, perhaps our mages will be able to provide us with some information."

That said, Ayden will continue onwards toward the inn and wait for the others.


----------



## Majin (Jan 21, 2004)

OOC - JARVAL - About your last post. I totally missed it and I just realized it going back over posts looking at the last time some of you have posted. Don't ask me how I could have missed it! How do you want to resolve this? Just assume you joined up with one of the others that went and saw him or would you like to roleplay it out?

OOC: I think the inn is a great place to have a sort of "roll call" if you will of all those that are still with us. Maybe make character introductions all around, as I'm not certain that everyone knows all the rest's names yet in some circumstances! Those that don't respond before the party sets off for the swamp in the morning will be considered to have ducked out overnight. We've all been playing for nearly a month now, and we've done quite well. You all have gotten a taste for the flow of the story and all that. I don't really expect any drop outs, (or at least I hope there aren't any) as I'm sure those that have posted in the last day or two will easily be on board.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 21, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> OOC - JARVAL - About your last post. I totally missed it and I just realized it going back over posts looking at the last time some of you have posted. Don't ask me how I could have missed it! How do you want to resolve this? Just assume you joined up with one of the others that went and saw him or would you like to roleplay it out?



*OoC:* That's OK, it's easy to miss a post in a game as active as this one   Handle it however you like, but the trip to the smithy wasn't Andreas' real destination.  All he was doing was going to ask Sheriff Trond if there was a town historian/storyteller/wiseman who might be willing to talk with him.


----------



## Majin (Jan 21, 2004)

OOC: Ok well, the closest person he would have pointed you to was none other than Ernest, who knows quite a bit about a lot of things, so we could just have him head to the inn then with the others if that is cool with you.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 21, 2004)

Finding the company in himself boring, Calenthang hails a waitress in hopes of ordering a meal.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 21, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok well, the closest person he would have pointed you to was none other than Ernest, who knows quite a bit about a lot of things, so we could just have him head to the inn then with the others if that is cool with you.



Sure, it's fine with me.  I'll assume I'm already in the tavern when the others arrive.  Making an early start on the drinking...


----------



## Majin (Jan 21, 2004)

A waitress moves over to Calenthang and with a smile introduces herself as the innkeeper's daughter Griselda. "Good evening to ya! Your one of those adventurers that Trond brought back aren't you?"  she blushes madly at the mention of Trond's name. "He's so brave to venture out there alone looking for help! He does it all for our safety you know."  The girl sighs, obviously enthralled at the very idea of anything Trond related. Shaking herself from her trance she continues, "We have some very popular drinks that you can only find here in Orchard Meadows if you'd like. Theres our most popular drink, "Scrumpy", which is apple cidar mixed with alchohal. Theres also "Perry", which has pears in it, instead of apples, if you prefer that sort of thing. More hard ales like "Billy Benson's Bottom Biter", and "Old Enoch's Trouser Lifter" are available as well, all 2 copper for a tankard. Fruit wine and apple blossom champagne are a silver a glass, mead from our orchard hives is 3 copper too!"  

You get the feeling Orchard Meadows really prides itself on it's selection of drink as Griselda runs down the seemingly never-ending list of choices. "We also have good meats as well, always sweet and succulent, as our livestock feeds on a fruit-rich diet!"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 21, 2004)

Calenthang goes over the list in his head, remembering his body's contempt in him this morning. He sticks with juice. Plain, high in vitamins, juice. "I need a good dinner to fill me up, Griselda. A big one. I may look small, but I assure you I can eat as much as, say, Trond,"  he purposefully mentions Trond, as the shade of red she changes amuses him.

(OOC: Scrumpy: Well...mostly apples. I call plagiarism  )


----------



## Majin (Jan 21, 2004)

"I can get you something to fill you up then! It'll be 7 copper including the drink, sir," she states, fanning herself as she tries not to think of Trond too much.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 21, 2004)

He pays her and waits for his meal. He looks around the Inn and drums on the table, recognizing two of his companions already present. _I wonder what those two are doing... What were their names again?_


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 21, 2004)

Satisfied with his winnings, Caelbryn orders a mug of 'Old Enoch's Trouser Lifter', as he considers it to be the most interesting-sounding of all the available drinks, and then makes his way over to the elf's table. "Good evening to you! Calenthang, wasn't it? Or was it? I'm afraid I'm not terribly good with names, especially when there are so many to take in at once. Anyway, I'm Caelbryn. Caelbryn Eventhil."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 21, 2004)

Finally locating the inn, Ayden entered the establishment, holding the door for Moss as he did so.

Looking around, Ayden spotted Calenthang and Caelbryn and approached the pair.

"Would there perhaps be room for more?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 21, 2004)

Calenthang grins at Caelbryn. "Aye, I am Calenthang, Caelbryn Eventhil! Have a seat, I think there is much we and ours need to discuss this night," he says, very magnanimous like. To Ayden: "I tried to pick a table big enough for us all, friend Ayden."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 22, 2004)

Sitting down, Ayden looks to see where Moss is, and once sure he is alright, relaxes slightly.

"Well, I do not know about you two, but I can honestly say that I do not think the lizardmen have retaken their arms voluntarily. However, until we can go into the swamp and look around for ourselves, I can not know for sure."

Trying to get a waitress' attention, Ayden looks back to his new companions.

"Anyone know what the house beer is? I think tonight I will break my rule about mixing business and pleasure."


----------



## Majin (Jan 22, 2004)

Griselda wanders over to the table to take Ayden's order. "Ooo, more of Trond's hirelings!" she smiles. "What can I get you and your big friend there?" motioning towards Mosslime.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 22, 2004)

Smiling up at the waitress, Ayden is at a loss of what to order, but decides to wing it slightly.

"Ma'am, if you don't mind I will trust you to bring me and Moss our first round as a surprise."

Feeling the lightness of his purse, Ayden hopes she does not bring out anything too expensive for them to drink.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 22, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo smiles.  "I'm up for a surprise myself."  Then to the group.  "Ernest says the water level in the swamp has been falling for no apparent reason.  I don't think it's a reduction of water going in, but rather that it is being drained out somehow.  Going in there and investigating may be the only way to find out.  Lizardmen aren't dumb.  They wouldn't blame the human/halfling population without some reason.  Not that their reason is valid, but I suspect foul play.  Otherwise, the lizardmen probably would have tried to resolve their differences peacefully.  Has anyone else found out anything?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 22, 2004)

Griselda comes back rather quickly with two full tankards of Scrumpy. "The house's most popular! Your sure to love it, 2 copper each!" chirps the perky waitress.

She also comes back with the same for Drogo. "I bet you'll like this most of all!" she says as she tossles the halflings hair playfully. "It's the mayor's favorite!"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 22, 2004)

Calenthang huddles down conspiratorial-like. "I think she likes Trond,"  he waggles his eyebrows and laughs. "But let us wait to discuss such things (about the lizardfolk, not the wench), gentlemen, until the rest of our party collects."  He offers a hand to Drogo. "I am afraid I do not remember your name, friend. I am Calenthang, all the same."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2004)

Walking over from the bar, Andreas takes a seat at his companion's table.

"So, how did everyone's exploration of the town go?  I've not had a dreadfully fruitful time, it has to be said."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 22, 2004)

*Drogo Hornblower*

"Drogo Hornblower.  Have you found out anything in your explorations, Calenthang?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 22, 2004)

Reaching into his purse, Ayden pulls out a silver piece and hands it to the waitress with a smile.

"Thank you very much ma'am."

As the others begin to come to the table also, Ayden sips the sweet cider as Drogo begins telling them of the water level in the swamp, but before he can add his thoughts Calenthang asks that they wait for the others to show up before speaking of all they have learned.

Turning back to face the waitress, Ayden decides to gamble a bit with her memory.

"Ma'am, perhaps I may ask you a question? Would you perchance happen to remember a pair of halfling twins, or perhaps a gnome who passed through the town maybe a month to two months ago?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 22, 2004)

(OOC: Let's just say Chastity and Seilwoodan are here with us...)

Calenthang greets Andreas appropriately. "Friend Drogo, I believe I have something all of our magic users will find interesting enough. You especially, as I believe I overheard, your being a Druid. On the edge of town there is an old woman...Old Mother Grundy,"  he avoids saying anything ill about her, not knowing what witchery divination she might cast. He glances around nervously, even going so far as to look up. "I, uh, believe you might be able to tell me what's inside this,"  he takes out a "Poison Poison" vial and hands it across the table. "She said it provides protection from swamp fever and the like,"  he pulls out the other vials containing the mosquito balm and hands each person one. "She says these will provide protection from the mosquitoes in the swamp. They might carry swamp fever."


----------



## Majin (Jan 22, 2004)

Griselda puts a finger to her lips for a moment, trying to think back. "I think I remember them stopping in here for a little something. They were all together. The gnome was quite talkative much to the twins dismay it seemed. They tended to try their best at keeping a low profile. The gnome though introduced himself as Silas Gruecock. He had some blueprints with him that he was apparently talking to the halflings about. He referred to them as Ronnie and Reggie, but I didn't catch a last name. Thats all I heard I'm afraid. Having other tables to wait on I did not overhear anything else."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 22, 2004)

*Drogo*

To Griselda.  "You are very helpful.  How about a woman who has come here at times, and keeps her face hidden.  We are interested in recent visitors in the area, you see, on the off chance that they are related to the lizardman incidents."

To Calenthang.  "Ernest told us of this woman.  He feels she may well be to blame for the troubles."  He takes the potions & sniffs them.  Any chance he can determine anything about them?  _nature knowledge +4?_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 22, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime gives what could only be a frown after sniffing the tankard of “Scrumpy”.  Shaking his head he’ll push it away with a slight wave of his hand showing all its fist come first serve.  The he’ll go through his normal movements, that is if someone doesn’t remember that he’s a vegetarian, hoping that the waitress figures it out.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2004)

Andreas peers at the vial with interest, watching as Drogo takes it from Calenthang's hand.  He murmurs a few words quietly, then looks again at the strange fluid contained within the glass.


(Casting _detect magic_ on the Poison Poison.  If Andreas finds any, he'll concentrate for a few rounds to gain as much information as he can.)


----------



## Majin (Jan 22, 2004)

Sniffing the vile smelling concoction nearly makes Drogo wretch. Unfortunately he is not able to identify what it could possibly be made out of. 

"Well while I'm here, I guess I should ask if anyone wants anything to eat to go with their drinks." Griselda says with a giggle.

Andreas recognizes a faint Conjuration aura emanating from the vial. Studying it further it does appear to be curative.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2004)

"Hmm..."  Andreas frowns at the vial, a little puzzled.  "It's magical, faintly, but I'm not putting any money on it curing you of anything.  Still, I'd need to do a lot more study before I could be certain of what it does."

Turning away from the Poison Poison, Andreas smiles charmingly at Griselda.  "Yes, a bite to eat would be very pleasant.  What would you suggest?  I'm afraid I don't really know what the local specialities are."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking around the table, Ayden sighs at the mention of Ernest's troubles with Grundy.

"I fear that Brother Ernest worries that his faithful will look elsewhere if Grundy is left unchecked by his sermons. While I have no doubt that he is a pious priest, he is only mortal, and therefore given to the weaknesses of the flesh."

As Moss pushed his glass away, Ayden turned once more to the very helpful waitress.

"If you don't mind ma'am, could you bring Moss a glass of water, as well as a plate of fruits and vegatables."

As the stench of Drogo's open vial reaches his nose, Ayden fights back a gag and forces a smile.

"Well, I can see why it would protect its wearers from poisons, it smells like death already. Let us pray we will not have to test it..."

Placing his vial in his pocket, Ayden thinks on the gnome with blue prints.

"Do you think this gnome could be building something out in the swamp? Much as Moss appears on the surface to be similar to a lizardman, perhaps they have mistaken him as one of the town's own."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 22, 2004)

Calenthang doesn't pretend to be in the "know" when Ayden and Drogo mention weird parties of small-folk and water drainage problems, but does feel the need to add how nice and helpful Old Mother Grundy was...is.


----------



## Majin (Jan 22, 2004)

"We have some of the best mutton you'll ever taste sir," she says, answering Andreas. "Only a silver for a meal of it." Then turning to Ayden and Mosslime, she stares for a moment taking in Moss' features, then thinks to herself, _Well whatever Trond thinks is best._ and smiles, "Certainly I'll get your friend here some fresh ones, just picked and cleaned this morning! It'll be 6 copper with the water. Can I get anyone else anything?" she asks before leaving to fetch the food.

OOC: Verbatim - I believe the vial that Calenthang handed to Drogo to inspect was the "Poison Poison", the draught that supposedly fights off disease. The mosquito balm is something different.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2004)

"The mutton sounds like a fine idea, thank you."  Andreas flashes another smile to Griselda, then returns his attention to the discussion around the table.

"This Old Mother Grundy, did she seem to have much knowledge of magic?  I'd be most interested to speak with another practitioner of the Art.  Regional variations in spell rituals can be a most rewarding field of study, and I've never had the chance to speak with anyone from this far north."  He fixes his gaze on each of his companions in turn as he talks, happily examining any magical auras he finds.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 22, 2004)

"Madam Grundy wasn't in the position to tell me her experience. Don't get me wrong; nice woman. Had a raven...Quoth, I believe. He didn't say much either. She said she tends to her potions these days. I think the people around town consider her a witch, I don't know where they got that idea..."  he looks sidewards at ceiling beams and structural posts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 22, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime nods his head in a “yes” and pulls the coins out for her.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 22, 2004)

OOC: Edited the post to reflect it being the poison poison...sorry about that all.

IC:

Taking a long pull from his drink, Ayden finds the flavor quite appealing.

_~I will have to give my compliments to the brewmeister.~_

"Well, let us be grateful for her assistance, even though I think for the time being, we will omit to Brother Ernest her "gifts" to us."

Looking over to Caelbryn, Ayden hoped that he would have information as well for the group.

"Cael, how did your day fare? Were you able to learn anything in your search?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 22, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Considering that we never return from the swamps," Drogo says with a wink.  "It behooves us to investigate around town a little more. 

OOC:  Did the waitress have any info on the cloaked woman?


----------



## Majin (Jan 22, 2004)

Griselda returns with everyone's food, and as she lays a plate in front of Drogo she says, "I thought about that woman you mentioned sir, and I'm afraid I never saw her. All the other women I've seen in here have not made such a great effort to keep themselves covered."

OOC: Sorry bout that.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 22, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "I think the people around town consider her a witch, I don't know where they got that idea..."




Sielwoodan, who had stayed silent all that time, just say "When someone lifestyle don't fit with a society, their is always rumors who plague him. She must likes her lonely lifestyle, and the townfolks must find it strange, so they talk in her back just because they don't understand her."


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 22, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Looking over to Caelbryn, Ayden hoped that he would have information as well for the group.
> 
> "Cael, how did your day fare? Were you able to learn anything in your search?"




 Caelbryn raises his eyebrow and smiles slightly at the familiarity. "Hmmm... the last time anybody referred to me in those terms I believe... yes, I believe she was trying to convince her father not to have me killed. She succeeded, incidentally. Not easy, mind you. It's amazing how sensitive some people can get about their daughters." His smile widens to a grin. "Anyhow, unless you're my mother in disguise, or you have designs on me leading to a level of intimacy that I must confess I had never dreamed of attaining... I think you may want to avoid such terms of address. Local custom, you understand." Caelbryn then slowly realises the implications of his previous speech and the fact that a lady is present, and with a stifled cough he moves swiftly on. 

 "Anyway, I have indeed had some success but I'm afraid that my information has already been received from another source. The farmers in town have been complaining of a water shortage, and no doubt that links in to the levels in the swamp. It would seem, also, to rule out the possibility that the people here are to blame for the water problems..."

 Caelbryn then turns to the waitress with a smile. "My good madam, would you be so kind as to avail me of some of that mutton of which I've heard such praise?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 22, 2004)

To Sielwoodan: "Aye friend,"  he offers him a hand. "I am Calenthang," he says, sounding of much practice. "I honestly do not believe she wishes any ill to this town and certainly is not the cause of Orchard Meadows' problems."  He turns to Drogo. "Sheriff Trond told me of the general store and farmer's market. I walked around, but did not see anything of interest at the time in those places."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Madam Grundy wasn't in the position to tell me her experience. Don't get me wrong; nice woman. Had a raven...Quoth, I believe. He didn't say much either. She said she tends to her potions these days. I think the people around town consider her a witch, I don't know where they got that idea..."  he looks sidewards at ceiling beams and structural posts.



"Ah, her familiar in all likelihood.  But in a town as small as this, I can understand why she might be a little wary of showing any skill in the arcane.  Rural magic-users often have some stigma associated with them, primarily due to misinformed superstition."



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> He (Andreas) fixes his gaze on each of his companions in turn as he talks, happily examining any magical auras he finds.



*OoC:* Hmm, looking at this again, I guess I wasn't really terribly clear about what Andreas was doing.  He's taking a look at each of his companions while his _detect magic_ is still active.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 22, 2004)

"Yes, Quoth is her familiar. 'The only remaining relic of her past.' The commoners call her witch, what Art would you relate that to?" he asks Andreas.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 22, 2004)

As Caelbryn requested that he refrain from getting too familiar when addressing him, Ayden mentally kicked himself for the social faux pas.

_~I have truly spent too much time away from the outside world. I seem to be stepping on toes more than around them...~_

"My apologies and thanks Caelbryn for your efforts. However, I do think that perhaps the owner of the general store might need to be spoken too. In a town this size, I'm sure all supplies would have to be acquired through him, and perhaps he would remember our strangers in town."


----------



## Majin (Jan 22, 2004)

OOC: Jarval - Ah yes, I had taken that little bit for granted and figured your character would just have knowledge then after that of what items on everyone's person (character sheets), was magical.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 22, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Did you ask this witch if she knew ougth about this water shortage and lizard mess?  Is there anything else to investigate before heading for the swamps?  Somehow we've got to get the lizardmen to talk to us, and not attack us.  Based on our first encounter, that may not be easy.  As you saw, I can possibly immobilize some with my _entagle_ spell.  Does anyone have means of speaking to these creatures?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 22, 2004)

"Sorry, Drogo, I was not aware of any water shortage at the time. I was more interested in things she could offer us than the information she could offer, at the time as well. Things sort of stopped prematurely..." he says before he starts to eat his meal.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 23, 2004)

When asked about means of speaking with the lizardmen, Ayden pulls himself out of his thoughts and speaks.

"Well, after spending time with Moss' people, I have mastered the language of dragons and their kin, perhaps we will be able to speak to them via that means. If not, I can ask Finder to grant me the ability to understand any spoken or written language for a brief while, however, I will not be able to communicate back to them in their native tongue."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 23, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> To Sielwoodan: "Aye friend,"  he offers him a hand. "I am Calenthang," he says, sounding of much practice."[/COLOR]




He shakes his hand. "I am Sielwoodan. I usually am guiding people through unknown or hostile region. I have never been in the swamp near him, but swamps are not unfamiliar to me."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 23, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Well, it sounds like we should return to the witch first, before venturing to the swamps."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 23, 2004)

Nodding his head in agreement, Ayden looks around the table.

"Who should we send to speak to her, or shall we all go once more?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 25, 2004)

"A pleasure, Sielwoodan," he says to his fellow elf. "My sense of adventure has been piqued, and I would surely enjoy venturing into the swamp lands as soon as possible. The answers to our questions will best be answered there. Besides, Mother Grundy's house is on the way, if we were to set out tomorrow, we could stop by and ask her as much as you like before we delve too deep in this mystery,"  Calenthang points out, sliding his plate away and kicking back in his chair.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 25, 2004)

"I would enjoy the opportunity of meeting with Old Mother Grundy.  Even if she has relinquished her practice of the Art, she still may present a new viewpoint."  Andreas finishes his meal, then delicately dabs the corners of his mouth with a tattered but clean handkerchief.

"Excellent food they serve here.  A long way above the normally cold and greasy fair taverns all too often provide."


----------



## Majin (Jan 25, 2004)

It is getting quite late as Griselda brings out a plate of mutton for Caelbryn. "Here ya go cutey," she says with a smile. Many of the patrons have started shuffling out to their homes or up to their rooms for the night. Froobert comes over motioning for Griselda to clean up and close the place up. "Your rooms will be free for the night, but I'm sorry to say I only have 3 spare ones for you. Our village is not that large and does not have many visitors so our rooms are not many I'm afraid. Please take your time finishing up your meals," he explains, as he lays three keys on the table.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 25, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Hey, no problem.  I can share.  I don't suppose I can bring my dog up with me.  He's specially trained and will give you no troubles, I can guarentee you."


----------



## Majin (Jan 25, 2004)

"As long as you clean up after him sir halfling, and your roommates can deal with another "body" in the room with them during the night, please feel free," Froobert says warmly.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 25, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes.  Rex can sleep in front of the door.  That way, there is less risk of unwanted visitors."

OOC:  Shall we skip to morning?


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 25, 2004)

(OOC: That's a sound idea Manzanita.)

In the morning, Calenthang comes down to the great room and orders a small breakfast (his dinner having filled him rather well) and waits for the others to join him.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 25, 2004)

"If room are missing, I would not mind to sleep in the stable. Felmir will sleep better and would in better mind for tommorow. He don't like much being left alone for the night."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 25, 2004)

_The night before_

As the others decide to turn in for the night, Ayden knows he will not be able to turn in without paying his respects to Finder before resting for the night.

As he did last night, Ayden approached the innkeeper and requested permission to play on the stage, taking out his violin as he did so.

While the night might be merry around him, Ayden's mind is filled with all the pieces to the puzzle before him, and it is reflected in the music he plays. He will play Finder's lament, a piece composed to show Finder's remorse for his years of vanity and pride.

After the song is over, Ayden feels more at peace and turns in for the night.

_Dawn_

Waking from a dark dream filled with lizardmen preparing to sacrifice his companions to a dragon who lived deep within the swamp, it took Ayden a few minutes to relax fully and hear the sweet music that came with communing with Finder. However, once the tranquil peace washed through him, Ayden opened his heart and soul to Finder, and felt his spirit lift as he prayed.

_~Well Uncle, we venture into the swamp today...~_


_OOC: Will make list of spells in a few mins..._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime finds himself tired after his many hours of exploration and more than willing to go to sleep when the chance brings itself to them.









*OOC:*


Skiping ahead is fine with me, don’t go to far your DM might have other planes for the night and such.


----------



## Majin (Jan 26, 2004)

(OOC: No worries this time Bro, the night passes uneventfully.  )


----------



## Velmont (Jan 26, 2004)

Sielwoodan wakes up in the stable at the first light of the day. He takes some time to take care of Felmir, before going inside and taking a meal.


----------



## Majin (Jan 26, 2004)

(OOC: Moving right along....)

After breakfast and last preperations are made you notice, sadly, that the number of your party has shrank slightly. All those that remain set out for the swamp. Coming to the edge of town you see Mother Grundy's cottage and the road that will take you to the swamps edge.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 26, 2004)

Coming to Mother Grundy's house, Calenthang opts to stay outside and talk with Quoth. He points nervously towards the door. "She's just inside there. Mind the eldritchy stuff."  He whistles a bit while waiting for the others to do their business and looks to the raven.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 27, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Coming to Mother Grundy's house, Calenthang opts to stay outside and talk with Quoth. He points nervously towards the door. "She's just inside there. Mind the eldritchy stuff."  He whistles a bit while waiting for the others to do their business and looks to the raven.




"I'll wait outside. I don't think I will be of much use inside, and there is always Felmir..."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 27, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo will cautiously approach & knock on the door.


----------



## Majin (Jan 27, 2004)

As Drogo knocks on the door it slowly creaks open, as if on it's own. "Come in little one. My shop is always open," he hears a voice rasp from inside the small building. Peering inside he sees who he assumes is Mother Grundy busy at work over a small cauldron on a table near the back of the room. "Can I help you dear?" she asks.

Quoth looks back and forth between those remaining outside and squawks a few times, but does not utter a word.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2004)

"Madam Grundy?"  Andreas asks as he steps into the cottage behind Drogo.  The manners ingrained from his upbringing stop him from addressing the woman as 'Old Mother'.

"You met with a companion of ours yesterday, I belive?  We're the..."  He pauses, disliking the term mercenaries.  "... negotiators that Sheriff Trond hired to try to broker a settlement between the village and the lizardfolk.  We wondered if you knew much of the swamp?  We'd be most grateful for any advice you could give us."


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 27, 2004)

Having no particular reason to go inside, Caelbryn lounges against a tree outside the hut and whistles a tune whilst trimming his fingernails with the tip of his short sword. It's rather too big, and as such the process consists mainly of attempting to keep the blade steady whilst scraping the edge of his fingernail against it in an attempt to shave some of the nail without taking half his finger with it. He seems to be having moderate success, in that as of yet he has lost no appendages.


----------



## Majin (Jan 27, 2004)

The old crone looks up quickly from Drogo as Andreas enters the shop. She listens to his inquiry, all the while tapping her mixing spoon lightly upon her lips. "Well young man, I have been to the swamp on many occasions, as it is where I find some of the ingredients for my brews. But that has become rather difficult as of late with the lizardfolk up in arms as they are. If you all are looking for who's responsible for all this I can only give you one to look out for. A gnome who, a few weeks back, came into my shop and bought up almost my entire supply of mosquito repellant. He had two halfling twins with him to help carry all those vials. They were quite cute really, despite the dirty look they seemed to have about them. But anyway, it is my guess, that anyone needing that much of my balm, was planning on either staying in the swamp for a long period of time, or had many people with him to spread it around to."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 28, 2004)

*Drogo*

"It appears our interests are the same.  We both want peace with the lizardmen.  Thank you for your advice about the little people.  Are you aware that the water level in the swamp is falling?  DO you know anything of this?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 28, 2004)

"I have in fact noticed the decline in the water level. Somebodie's been messing with things I can tell you that much! The only time I really leave my little place here is when I go out gathering supplies, but I'm afraid since the lizardfolk have been slighted because of it I've been chased away each time I go out there to snoop around."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 28, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Thank you very much for your time.  We'll keep you posted on anything we find.  Any other questions, Andreas?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2004)

"Do you know anything of the Water Naga that now leads the lizardfolk tribe?  Would it have any reason to bare a grudge against the town or its people?"  Andreas queries.

"And my companion that visited you yesterday said you used to practice the Art.  I'm researching regional variations is spell casting method, so I would be most interested to speak with you about such matters, should the opportunity arise."


----------



## Majin (Jan 29, 2004)

"Who Naamani? She's harmless.. that is unless something gets her riled. I've chatted with her on a few occasions. She's not the type to do something like this though unless her lands are threatened."

On Andreas' request to know more about her spell casting methods she smirks first before answering, "You fix this problem so I can get into the swamp again to collect my ingredients in safety, and I'll tell you everything you want to know. I could teach you a great deal about my brews if you'd like as well. What do your ilk take to calling it? Alchemy I believe? Well anyway, thats what'll be in store for you if you make it through this _alive_," she finishes with a cackle.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 30, 2004)

*Drogo*

"OK.  Well thanks again, Mother Grundy.  We'll be heading for the swamps then."

Drogo bows slightly, smiles, and takes his leave.

"Shall we be off, then?"  he asks his companions.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2004)

"I am ready to go, and I think Felmir is in a good mood, so he should not give too much problem there." say Sielwoodan, running his hand on the neck of the mule.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 30, 2004)

Calenthang looks away from Quoth, thoroughly disappointed that didn't do or say anything interesting. "Aye, friend Drogo,"  he says with a laugh.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2004)

Ayden looked up as the others came out of Mother Grundy's shop. Hoping the elder would have information for them, he approached them as they exited.

"Did she have anything new to mention?"

<answers from any>

At the mention of heading into the swamp, Ayden nods his head in agreement with the others.

"Aye, I do think that is the best course to take now, but before we enter, I have one request to ask of you all. If we encounter more of the Broken Axe clan, please let us try to speak to them before we bare our blades, as I think there are forces here causing the lizard folk to be aggressive."


----------



## Majin (Jan 30, 2004)

Travel to the edge of the swamp is surprisingly uneventful. All around you things seem eerily quiet. A stone water mill with a black slate roof stands near the edge of the swamp. The millpond is dry but thick with 8-foot high bulrushes, and a dilapidated mill wheel turns back and forth slightly in the breeze. All three windows appear to be boarded up from the inside. It looks like this mill has gone unoccupied for many years.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2004)

Looking at the deserted mill, Ayden can only imagine how the town used to be run, and how the property came to its current state.

_~Everywhere has a story, everyone has a song...~_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 30, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime noses around looking for unknown scents while he also looks to see if the issue of water level is apparent at or around the mill.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2004)

Sielwoodan start to look at the area, for any sign of passage of animals or creatures.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2004)

As Mosslime begins to look around the area, Ayden follows along with him.

"Looking for things our eyes cannot see Moss?"


----------



## Majin (Jan 30, 2004)

Mosslime detects the slight scent of decay in the area, as well as the heavy musty scent of aging. The millpond itself is dry, and small traces of the lowering water level can be detected as well moving into the swamp itself.

The only thing of note Sielwoodan notices are the small tracks of scavengers coming from the old mill.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Perhaps the mill itself it worth investigating.  Or shall we just walk right in?  Can anyone speak to the lizardmen?  Did you prepare the spell Ayden?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2004)

Turning back when his name was called, Ayden looked nodded his head to Drogo's question.

"As I said last night, if the lizardfolk speak in the tongue of wyrms, then I can speak to them, but in the case they do not speak either common or wyrmish, Finder has granted me the ability to understand their words for a brief time."

_OOC: Spells: 0-no change, 1st: 1 Comprehend Languages, 1 Bless_


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Do we have any sort of a plan then, to avoid combat?  If they attack, perhaps I can attempt to entangle them.  Does anyone else have a non-lethal method of restraining them?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2004)

Looking around to the others, Ayden truthfully does not know of any way to ensure that the lizard folk will not attack first and ask questions later. However, with the exception of their entry into town, he has not heard of them attacking first either.

_~And the truth to be known, we did attack first then also...~_

"My suggestion would be to call out to them in Draconic and common saying hold or peace. If they give us a chance to explain ourselves, we ask to speak to their chief, or at least have permission to seek the source of the water falling. If they will do either one for us, it will help us greatly."

Looking back to the mill for a moment, Ayden turns back to Drogo.

"As for the mill, it looks pretty run down, and this close to town it looks unlikely we would find anything inside. However, if you wish to look in, I doubt it could hurt anything, as Sheriff Trond did give us pretty broad permissions as to what we could do."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 31, 2004)

Andreas looks at the near-ruined mill with a sad curiosity.

_I wonder what happened to make its owners abandon it.  Living this close to the swamp, they did perhaps run more risks than the other townsfolk._

He looks away from the mill as Drogo speaks.

"Hmm?  While I can't restrain them, I can make them (and by them I mean one of them at a time) a deal more cooperative.  If they speak Draconic, this may prove to be useful.  Of course, we're assuming they won't have any grasp of the Common tongue, which seem unlikely given their proximity to the town."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2004)

OOC:  When you mention 'small tracks of scavengers,' does that mean rats and cats, or tracks of small people?


----------



## Majin (Jan 31, 2004)

OOC: As in rats and other carrion eaters.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2004)

*Drogo*

"It's probably nothing, but wouldn't anyone care to investigate the mill with me.  If nothing else, it might prove a worthwhile point to return to in the evening, if it is safe.  Perhaps someone who would be able to tell if it were about to collapse."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2004)

"I doubt you find any thing more than rats of insects in the mill. I see nothing else that have passed, or those lizardman are the best race to cover there tracks, better than elves."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2004)

"While their chief may be able to speak common, I am not sure if the tribe would have taught all of its people the common tongue. However, I also hope that we are preparing for the worse, but will be proven too cautious in the end."

As Drogo asks for someone to go with him, Ayden taps Moss on the shoulder and points to the mill.

"I will go with you, but I also think the only enemy this building has seen is time."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime shakes his head "no" while pointing to his nose.  









*OOC:*


I think that’s what your where tapping me on the shoulder for…  You could always just tell me too.   I’m mute not deaf.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2004)

OOC: Actually, I was hoping to get Moss focused enough for him to tell me if he smelled anything..Since when the others were talking, he was sniffing...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2004)

*OOC:*


Fixed.  If there was anything out of the ordinary he would have informed.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2004)

Relieved to "hear" that Moss did not detect anything unusual in the air around them, Ayden filled them in for Moss.

"Moss didn't smell anything unusual out here, so I think the mill is safe to enter. Shall we try the front door?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes, thanks, Rex & I don't mind going first."  Drogo rides Rex over to the door, dismounts and looks to see if it will open.


----------



## Majin (Jan 31, 2004)

Trying to open the door Drogo discovers a good deal of resistance. It appears to be stuck or like something is pushing against it from the other side...


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 31, 2004)

Calenthang walks over to the jambed door and helps Drogo push it open.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 31, 2004)

While his companions try to get into the mill, Andreas stays alert, keeping a close watch on the surrounding swampland.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2004)

Seeing that Drogo was having a hard time with the door, Ayden stepped aside and let Calenthang put his shoulder into it.

While he knew he was not the weakest of men, Ayden also knew that his effort would pale to that of the elvish warrior.

"Coud it be that the wood has swelled with age?"


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2004)

With the extra help the door slides open slowly, revealing a humanoid corpse blocking the entryway. Inside the mill the odor of the decay is much stronger. The skeletons of four humanoid creatures lie on the floor, and the air is thick with flies. Lying by one of the corpses is a white banner showing a red greataxe, it's haft broken in two. Also scatter about the floor are five darts, and two daggers.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2004)

"Don't move anymore!" say Sielwoodan while he put an arrow on his bow string. He silently move foward and try to spot someone through the dark, ready to shoot at the first sign. "Moss, do you smell something else than these corpse?" After being sure there is no threat in the mill, he start to look at the scene, and try to learn what have happen.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 1, 2004)

Calenthang starts at Sielwoodan's exclamation. "I don't believe the wood was warped..." he says to Ayden without humor. He carefully opens the door so everyone that will can come inside.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime looks at the dead bodies hesitantly the fun quickly gone from the adventure of exploring the old mill.  Lifting his head he hesitantly sniffs the air.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2004)

"I think they've been dead long enough not to pose a threat to us, my friend."  Andreas observes dryly at Sielwoodan's alarm.  Dispite his own words, he murmurs the invocation of a _detect magic_ spell, quickly scanning the bodies and weapons for any signs of potentially hostile enchantments.


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2004)

Mosslime smells nothing else out of the ordinary. The musty air and smell of the almost completely rotted corpses overwhelms his senses. It is clearly evident that these four skeletal corpses used to be lizardmen. 

Andreas' spell produces no signs of magic in the area at all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime after detecting nothing shakes his head no and moves away from the mill looking for fresh air.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Well, I think this mill was well worth investigating."  Drogo covers his nose with his sleeve, and creeps in the mill, spear in hand.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2004)

Looking down at the slain bodies, Ayden shakes his head in disgust.

"There has been too much killing for my taste. Much too killing by far."

Ignoring the smell of the dead bodies, Ayden begins to examine them all carefully, determined to look at each one carefully to see if in death, they could still tell them something.

OOC: Take 20 on the examination of the bodies, looking for any clues as to what weapon imprints are left on the bodies, and how long they have been there.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2004)

"The last person who has used the mill, he has used it as a tomb for some lizardm..." at that moment, Sielwoodan turn green, and seems to try to control himself. "That stench is too much for me... even a dead animal don't smell that bad, must be the fact their is no fresh air in this mill."  

Sielwoodan walk outside and take a deap breath. He looks at Felmir who seems to start to be nervous. "Calm down, there is no danger for you."


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2004)

Upon closer inspection Ayden is able to discern that foul play is certainly the cause of death, but cannot tell what types of weapons were used. The bodys appear to have been dead for 2 months. They are slightly further along in decomposition, mostly due to the fact of more than an average number of scavengers picking at them.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2004)

*Drogo*

"About two months...And how long has this trouble been going on.  I can't recall.  In any case, let's continue to explore this place."  Drogo will look around the room for any other places to explore.


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2004)

The only other things of interest in the room that Drogo's eyes are drawn to are the five darts strewn across the floor as well as two matching ivory handled daggers. Upon first glance they appear to be quite exquisitely made.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2004)

*Drogo*

OOC:  Then there are no more rooms in the mill?  No upstairs or anything?


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 1, 2004)

Calenthang goes outside with Sielwoodan, finds a rock or log to sit on, and pulls out his sword to sharpen it. "Something strikes me as odd: lizardmen dead and boarded up in a ramshackle mill for a tomb. There is a greater evil at work here,"  he says to Sielwoodan. _And what of the scattered missiles? The tool of some small assassin I think..._


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2004)

OOC: Thats right, just the one room. Sorry for not being clearer. I'll make it a note to remedy that in the future. 

I didn't describe the mill's inner workings itself as there was nothing really of interest but if your character inspects it closer I will give a thorough description.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2004)

"Evil? It could have been some villager who wanted some revenge on those lizarmen and hide the corpses there. The lizardmen may are hostile because they are searching for them and blame the villagers. Just wait a second before starting to talk of a cult of Cyric or Bane trying to mess with the region please, we have not eough information yet." reply Sielwoodan to Calenthang.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 1, 2004)

Calnethang laughs. "Aye, Sielwoodan! And I do not suspect any cult of the chaotic, but if there are villagers that can kill half a dozen lizardmen, hide their bodies, and not be found out, then maybe we should ask them to come along with us on our next journeys,"  he says smiling. "If we choose to journey together again,"  he adds, hinting at a question.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2004)

Dusting his hands off his breeches, Ayden shakes his head in disgust as he stands from beside the bodies.

"This flag is white, meaning that these four who marched under it came under the banner of peace. Any who would attack those under this condition shall be given no quarter by my hand when we find them."

Gathering the daggers and darts, Ayden wondered if they belonged to the Broken Axe tribe to be given as a small gift from one community to the next.

"If none mind, I will hold onto these until we reach the lizard folk's camp and see if they know to whom these blades belong."

Seeing that there is nothing else of interest in the mill, Ayden stands over the bodies and offers them a prayer of passing before he steps outside.

"May the sun always smile upon your souls as you dwell in Finder's peaceful fields..."


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2004)

The hum of insects punctuated with the high-pitched whine of the ubiquitous mosquitoes is distracting. Flycatchers and swallows swoop constantly between the hanging cypresses and willows, catching the plump insects on the wing. Some water buffaloes munch thoughtfully on water lily bulbs, small deer no higher than your knee bend theirs to drink at the water's edge, and crocodiles bask lazily soaking up the sun. In spite of the abundant wildlife, you are most preoccupied by the large gray-striped mosquitoes that have started to buzz around you, constantly alight on any exposed piece of flesh, drinking deeply from your blood. 

Two trails lead off into the swamp proper, one north, the other east. To the west a little ways from the edge of the swamp there is a path that leads to the crest of a hill. From there it would be possible to view a great deal of the perimeter of the swamp from one location.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Perhaps that mosquito repellent you purchased would be useful.  Shall we head for that hill?"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2004)

"That seems like a most sound idea."  Andreas agrees with Drogo, irritably swatting at the mosquitos swarming around him, the gesture doing little to discourage them from feasting on his blood.  None the less, he smiles at the sight of the wildlife surrounding the group.

"You could have many a fine day's hunting in these swamps, if the mosquito repellent works.  The deer are most interesting specimens, and I dare say the water buffalo make for a tasty roast."  He drums his fingers idly on his quiver of arrows, a sportsman's glee in his eyes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime nods his head repeatedly yes when they mention the mosquito repellent while he swings his hands back in fourth trying to discourage the mosquitoes in general.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2004)

"It is a good idea to climb the hill, but do we want to be spot miles away? I know we prefer a peacefull end to this story, but if the lizards are hostile, I am not sure we want to let them prepare an ambush. I suggest only one or two climb, so we will be more hard to spot, and preferably, someones who know how to hide well."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2004)

Calenthang starts to apply his mosquito balm. "You and Drogo should go scout out the perimeter, being the two most nature-competent," he says to Sielwoodan. "I think it best if the rest of us stay here until you get back and we have a stronger bearing on our surroundings."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 2, 2004)

*Drogo*

"I am a bit reluctant to split the party.  If there are lizardmen on the hill, then what would we do, but return for the rest of the party, for we are unable to communicate with them.  If there are no lizardmen on the hill, then there would be no reason for us all not to go.  Let us go openly, and hope that if there, they will confront us and parley.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2004)

"I agree with Calenthag. Drgo, i can even go alone if you prefer. I can stay hidden when needed, you choose. Calenthang, take good care of Felmir." Sielwoodan whisper to his Mule some word, and than start to walk in direction of the Hill, leaving his backpack on the Mule.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 2, 2004)

Quickly putting Mother Grundy's stock to the test, Ayden applies the repellant carefully, trying to cover every area of exposed skin that he can.

_~If they can get through Moss's hide, they are truly brutes among their kind...~_

At the mention of breaking up the party to examine the hill, Ayden's first instinct is to quickly warn against it, but it seems all save Drogo and himself are in favor of the idea.

Turning to face Sielwoodan, Ayden tries to help him out in his own way.

"If there are lizard men there and the common tongue does not work, the word for peace is _serittish_ and parley _shenis_. However, I also would feel much better if we all simply went there together to show we have nothing to hide from them."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2004)

Just before dissapearing behind a tree, Sielwoodan come to a stop, and looks back at Ayden. "It is one thing to show we have nothing to hide, it is another thing to let's them prepare our death. If we can see everything from that hill, everyone in the swamp will be able to see us. With what the villager as told to us, I would prefer surprise the lizards and show we doesn't want toharm them on the moment rather than letting them thing we are there to track them and we have no fear of them, as they can think that too, and sorry, but with al the weapon we carry, I would rather think the later rather we are here in peace. Still want to come?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2004)

When Sielwoodan has left, Calenthang addresses Ayden. "Friend Ayden, do not fear, that one merely has an itch to explore. Sometimes we all wish to do things our own way,"  he says hoping to reach an understanding.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Feb 2, 2004)

Looking rather tired and irritated, Caelbryn sits on a tree stump and swats ineffectively at the mosquitoes swarming around him. "Well, at least we don't have to climb that hill. I'm sure we can have a wonderful time sitting around here, and it will give us more opportunity to... eh... study the indigenous wildlife. Hey, is there any more of that repellent?" 

 OOC: Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Been busy. I should be able to post at least once a day for a while now.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2004)

Sielwoodan will sneak up the hill and try to spot all the interesting landmarks, if there is some way better to reach them rather the straight line, and any other thing that would help them to travel through the swamp.

During his exploration, he will have his bow with an arrow ready at all time.


----------



## Majin (Feb 2, 2004)

From the vantage point of the hill Sielwoodan can make out what appears to be a busy worksite a little under a mile away. Men and horses toil feverishly in the hot sun, dragging baskets with them back and forth, (It is not possible to tell what they are carrying in them from here) putting the finishing touches on a gully dam set between two hills and enlarge a large, partially filled pond behind the dam. The pond seems to be lined with shale to keep the water from seeping back out into the surrounding soil. 

To the west and south of the reservoir you see a haphazard camp of shapeless tents and lazily smoking fires. It looks like another group of men, equal in size to the work force in the reservoir is lounging about to pass the time.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2004)

"I happen to have two extra vials, Caelbryn. Mother Grundy says it will last for at least a day though, so you should be fine..."  he says, finishing his own application of the repellent.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 3, 2004)

As the elvish hunter disappeared into the wildlife around them, Ayden turned as Calanthang tried to ease his over cautious nature.

"It is not that I do not appreciate what he is trying to do, but while he may be at home in this environment, I would be wrong to say I shared that ease. Also, while he may be an expert of hiding, he still smells of man, and I'm afraid that even his hiding skills will not mask that smell."

Pacing until Sielwooden hopefully returns, Ayden prays that his fears are just that, overcautious worry.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 3, 2004)

Calenthang smiles at Ayden. "If he smells of man, then I must say, you humans have a willful stench," he says with a laugh. "If he has not returned in a few minutes we can go and look after him. Something tells me the lizardfolk do not come around this area so often anymore."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 3, 2004)

Smiling in spite of himself, Ayden nods his head in thanks of Calenthang's attempt to keep his spirits light.

"Many thanks Calenthang, and I do hope he will return here soon."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 3, 2004)

A few minutes later, Sielwoodan appears between two trees.

"That swamp is heavily populated, but not by lizards." He continnu by explaining what he have seens. After he has finished, he walk to Felmir, and give him a root he have found on his way back.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 3, 2004)

"Well that is interesting..."  Andreas remarks sourly.  "After the Mayor assured us of no industrial activities in the swamp, to find an encampment like that does not put much stock in favour of his honesty.  Unless his is entirely unaware of the dam building, which seems unlikely at best.  After all, where other than the town would benefit from this dam?

"So, what now?  Do we press on into the swamp to speak with the lizardfolk, or do we return to the town and confront the Mayor with what we have found?  I favour the latter course of action myself."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 4, 2004)

Frowning with the news of the encampments, a part of Ayden wishes to go back into the town to speak to the council, but without full proof of any wrongdoing, it would be mere speculation from their side.

_~Although, if we could bring them here with us, perhaps it would lend strength to our arguements...~_

"While I do think it wise to bring the council abreast of the situation, I also think we should learn all we can about the camp before we go back."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 4, 2004)

Andreas looks puzzled at Ayden's words.

"Why?  What more evidence do we need?  We can see they're building a dam.  If the Mayor knew of this construction, he lied to us and put his own people in danger.  And if he didn't know of it, then perhaps we can return with him and the Council to prove our words.  Either way, I see little need to stay in this god-forsaken mosquito infested swamp."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 4, 2004)

Feeling foolish for his own curiousity, Ayden knows that the sorcerer is correct in that returning to the town would be the smartest thing to do.

"Aye Andreas, you are correct, and I know it is nothing more than my own desire to see those who are causing the trouble first hand. The smart thing would be to return to town and bring the council here with us."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 4, 2004)

*Drogo*

"OK, good luck, Sielwoodan."  To the others:  "Despite being a halfling, I no expert at sneaking around.  Let us prepare ourselves, in case Sielwoodan needs us quickly."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 4, 2004)

Calenthang laughs after actually considering the conversation taking place. "I think we should confront the people at the dam before we do anything. I had my suspiscions of the coucil members myself, but I'm sure they could all easily cover up this whole afair,"  he pipes in, forgetting to mention the Mayor's haste when mentioning industrial work in the swamp. "No, I think it is most important that we learn more about this dam before we get all sorts of politics mixed in. We have enough trouble,"  he says, trying his hardest not to sound too demanding, but making it evident that, after he went to all the trouble of rubbing this slimey stuff all over himself, he was going to see the day through in the swamp.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2004)

"And are you thinking of something, Calenthang?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 5, 2004)

Amused by his friend's trite manner, Calenthang follows suit and keeps his plans short. "Well, I think we should go over to the dam's worksite," he says smiling as if it all made sense.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 5, 2004)

The grin that Ayden sought to hide quickly battered his defenses and he quickly nodded his head with Calenthang.

"I am glad to hear that I am not the only one who wishes to talk to those at the dam. Andreas, if you do not want to go with us, but seek out the Council, I do not think any would think less of you for it."

While Ayden did hope the mage would come with them, he was not willing to try to force him if his conscious truly guided him elsewhere.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2004)

*Drogo*

"I, too, think we should investigate the dam builders.  They may not be connected to the city.  Or if this is a plot by the mayor, or a certain element of the council, we should return with evidence."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "I am glad to hear that I am not the only one who wishes to talk to those at the dam. Andreas, if you do not want to go with us, but seek out the Council, I do not think any would think less of you for it."



Andreas shakes his head at Ayden's words.

"No, I'll stick with you lot for now.  No point splitting up if it's only me heading back, and to be honest I'd rather not go back through the swamp alone."  He grins.  "After all, anything could be lurking in the water..."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 5, 2004)

"I don't have the feeling they are doing something for the villager, and I think they will not necesserly be very talkative. Well, it is only a feeling, but I prefer to trust my feeling. I think we should be cautious."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes.  Let's try to sneak up on them & observe."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 5, 2004)

Nodding his head at the plan, Ayden tries to tighten the straps on his pack as best he can.

"Well, I have never been one to sneak about, but I will try to be as quiet as I can. Would you care to lead the way Sielwoodan?"


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Feb 5, 2004)

"Well, this is becoming interesting. It seems to me that we need as many scouts as possible, and though I may not be used to the terrain I am sure I can turn my hand to it without too much trouble." Caelbryn joins Sielwoodan in scouting out the area ahead of the group.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 5, 2004)

"I'll lead, but I suggest to divide in two groups. The first one will be between 30' and 120' in front of the main group. They will be the one scouting. The others will follow, but they will be near enough to come to help if needed. That way, we will have a better chance not being spot.

I suggest for the front group to be composed of me, Caelbryn and Moss. I know pretty well how to navigate on many lands, Caelbryn seems to know how to scout, and Moss smell would be much use, in case there is things we can spot with our eyes."


----------



## Majin (Feb 5, 2004)

OOC: Still here guys, just letting everyone formulate a plan and agree on it before moving on.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 5, 2004)

Calenthang hops up from his makeshift seat, sheaths his sword, and follows the group in whatever position suggested, as he doesn't consider it that important if he's just a follower anyway. "No time like the present,"  he says looking around at everyone.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2004)

"I'd be better with the second group.  I'm a fair shot with this bow, so I can help the scouting party from some distance back, should the need arise."  Andreas replies, seemingly happy with this new plan.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2004)

*Drogo*

"I'll stay with the second group.  I'll be on Rex, so we'll be able to get up there quick."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 5, 2004)

"Well, it seems we have it all settled. May Finder's blessing follow us all..."

His quick prayer said, Ayden will fall into place with the second group.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2004)

"Perfect. Let's start with the dam. And, Drogo, can you take care of Felmir while I am ahead. He is calm but not necesserly subtle."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 6, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime had sat and watch the others, his head turning towards each person, as they talked and debated on their discussion.  Finally when the wait was over and he stood up and took his spot in the first group.


----------



## Majin (Feb 6, 2004)

Getting close without being noticed is not too difficult as upon closer inspection the workers don't appear to be that alert. A good number of them are lounging around, eating, sleeping or gambling. The scouting group also takes notice of what appear to be a group of guards in the center of camp. A dwarf, who appears to be their leader is addressing six other men with weapons at their side.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 6, 2004)

Ayden looked over at the workers who seemed to be far more interested in relaxing than in finishing whatever it was they are working on.

"Andreas, does this seem almost too easy to you?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2004)

"They are not very vigilant." Whisper Sielwoodan to his companion. "It seems they have an alliance with the lizards, or they know they won't come here. And for the villagers, since the start of the attack of thelizard, it is sure they won't come here. They don't seem to wait for us, but stay alert, we never know."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 6, 2004)

*Drogo*

"We should confront them.  Say we are travelers perhaps and ask for some water, food and directions.  See if we can find out who they work for and what the purpose of the dam is."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 6, 2004)

"I think Sielwoodan has hit on the likely truth of the matter."  Andreas says.  "They seem a little too casual with regard to keeping watch for the lizardfolk to have been bothering them much of late."  He frowns thoughtfully for a moment.

"That doesn't entirely make sense, however.  The lizardfolk will only suffer from the draining of the swamp, so there must surely be some other factor at work here..."  Andreas falls silent, trying to listen to the dwarven overseer's words.


----------



## Majin (Feb 7, 2004)

From what you can make out the dwarf is going over situation reports with the other guards. You manage to overhear the words "lizardfolk" and "attacked" but thats all from this distance. (About 100 feet)


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 7, 2004)

Nodding in agreement with both Drogo and Andreas' words, Ayden begins taking off his pack.

"If none object, I will approach them, as of all of you, I know I must seem the most harmless. However, until we know to whom their loyalties belong, I would recommend that we try to keep Moss as hidden as possible from their sight."

Reaching into his pack, Ayden pulled his spare shirt out and tied it to the end of his staff.

"Hopefully we will have better luck with our banner than the Broken Axe clan did with theirs."

Moving quickly before the others could talk him out of his plan, Ayden looked back only once to see if any followed him.

At about the 50' mark, Ayden called out to the dwarf and his men waving his "flag" as he did.

"Hello...hello...is there any I could speak to about water and directions?"

While his words were calm and cheerful, Ayden could feel his stomach threatening to revolt at any moment.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo dismounts & hurries to catch up w/Ayden.


----------



## Majin (Feb 7, 2004)

The dwarf turns an irritated glance towards Ayden's way, motions for the 6 others to follow him and approaches Ayden. He draws a waraxe and stops 10 feet from the cleric. "State your business boy!"  he bellows. "Did the cowled woman send ye or are ye from town?"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 7, 2004)

Looking down to the waraxe in the dwarf's hands and then back into the eyes of the dwarf himself, Ayden's throat turns to dust in an instant.

_~Uncle, I think I might have bitten off more than I can chew...~_

"Actually, my companions and I are from Daggerdale, and to be honest, we are a bit lost. We have been collecting samples of the wildlife of the swamp, and in the process have gotten quite lost. Would you mind telling us how far off track we are?"

OOC: Diplomacy check, as Ayden is doing his best to look as non threatening as possible. Especially with the business end of an axe near him..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 7, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime simply disappears when it’s suggested he does so.  His thick hide protects him as he drops down low upon all fours and slinks through the local shrubbery.


----------



## Majin (Feb 7, 2004)

"Yer goin' in entirely the wrong direction if Daggerdale be where yer headin'," the dwarf says suspiciously. His grip tightens on his axe as he notices Drogo's approach and most of the others hiding close by. "My employers warned me to watch out for folk snoopin' around 'ere. Our work is too important to them they say. We cannot allow you to leave here alive."

Initiative:

Drogo - 20
Mosslime - 16
Sielwoodan - 16
Caelbryn - 14
Calenthang - 13
Dwarf Leader - 12
Andreas - 10
(6) Guards - 9
Ayden - 8


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2004)

*Drogo*

Seeing their hostility, Drogo decides prompt action is needed.  Flipping his spear to his left hand, he swings his missletoe in his right, calling the floral spirits to rise up and do his bidding, to bind his foes, but not his friends.

OOC:  Cast entangle, attempting to get all the armed opponents, and none of his team.


----------



## Majin (Feb 7, 2004)

Vines burst forth from the ground and entwine themselves around 5 of the guards. The remaining guard and the dwarf captain are able to fend the twisting plants off for the time being and begin to converge on Ayden.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 7, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Since Mosslime had long ago learned to study body language he realize how sour the diplomacy had gone almost before anyone else and he leaps from his bushes hoping only to protect his friend.  









*OOC:*


Both claw attacks at the Dwarven fighter.


----------



## Majin (Feb 7, 2004)

Seeing Mosslime lunge up from the ground the dwarf turns quickly to defend himself, a look of surprise on his face. Mosslime rakes his claws across the dwarf's armor, unfortunately not being able to penetrate his studded leather. "Damned lizards!" you hear him mutter.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 7, 2004)

"That's bad..." say Sielwoodan while he takes an arrow in his quiver. He aim fast at one of the guard who have not been entangle and shoot at him.


----------



## Majin (Feb 7, 2004)

Sielwoodan's shot sails true and strikes the one guard besides the dwarf that was not entangled by the vines. (7 damage) As the arrow buries itself in the man's side he lets out a shocked gasp before tumbling to the ground amidst the still groping vines, never to escape...


----------



## Jarval (Feb 7, 2004)

Andreas knocks an arrow to his bow and steps out into full view of the dwarf and guards.

"Stay where you are, or I'll happily fletch your throats!"  He shouts loudly.  "First man who touches the priest dies where he stands."

If the dwarf and his guards make no further hostile move, Andreas holds his action, letting the others deal with them in whatever way they see fit.  However, he'll follow through on his words if anyone attacks his companions.


(Untrained Intimidate check, +3)


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 7, 2004)

As his words fell upon deaf ears, Ayden could almost feel the axe racing upon down upon him when Mosslime leapt from the weeds and startled the dwarvish captain.

_~I will have to thank him as soon as I can...~_

Turning back to face the other warriors, he saw the vines on either side of the trail reaching out to trap several of the guards in their embrace.

_~Surely these men will see the futility of their actions...~_

As if the weeds were not enough of a shocker to Ayden's mind, the arrow that seemed to appear from nowhere deep in the one free guard's throat snapped him into action.

Stepping out beside Andreas, Ayden called out once more to the dwarf and his entrapped guards.

"Surrender and you will be taken back to face a fair trial by the Council. Pursue this aggression and my friends and I will be forced to drop you all where you stand." 

OOC: Sorry for posting out of turn, but with the boards acting all wonky, figured I should post when/where I can..


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 7, 2004)

Seeing Ayden's failed attempt at reasoning with the Dwarf and the guards, Calenthang charges out to meet them in the one thing he knows he's good at. Calenthang will attack the dwarven leader or whoever stands to oppose him on his next round. _Mielikki bring justice to the Enemies of Nature!_

(OOC: Forgot to take a certain matter of distances into account  )


----------



## Majin (Feb 8, 2004)

OOC: Taking a move for Caelbryn in order to move combat along. (One I figure he'd take anyway  )

Caelbryn moves up to get a better shot with his bow and fires an arrow at the dwarf captain, scoring a hit in the dwarve's arm. (3 damage) The dwarf growls angrily and the wound only seems to spur him on. All the while Calenthang is moving up, attempting to get into position to attack. To get away from the grasping vines the dwarf captain pushes past Mosslime, allowing the Saurial to strike back as he moves. The dwarf though, blocks the blows expertly as he gets into position to retaliate. He swings his waraxe at Moss with a warrior's fury, but winces at the pain in his arm as he brings it down, and the blade is harmlessly repelled by the Saurial's tough armored skin. The rest of the guards struggle to free themselves from Drogo's spell but are unable to break free.

Finally, at Ayden & Andreas' words the 5 guards that are trapped no longer seem to have any fight left. Whether the futility of winning, or the futility of breaking free from the vines have made them lose their spirit is not clear, but the dwarf merely snarls and spits in Ayden's direction as he snaps the arrow from his arm and readies to strike at Moss once more.

Initiative:

Drogo - 20
Mosslime - 16
Sielwoodan - 16
Caelbryn - 14
Calenthang - 13
Dwarf Leader - 12
Andreas - 10
(5) Guards - 9 *Trapped*
Ayden - 8


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo whistles for Rex to come join him.  He slips his shield off his back and onto his left arm as he talks to the dwarf.  "See reason!  You are now fighting alone against overwhelming odds.  Cease your aggressions; we mean you no harm."


----------



## Majin (Feb 8, 2004)

The dwarf looks back and forth between his opponents and then further behind them at the others still approaching. Looking then out of the corner of his eye at his companions barely fighting to escape their confinement he growls again, but drops his weapon. "Lazy bunch of...." he sighs.

OOC: New chapter guys! Congrats!

Chapter II
OOC II


----------

